# Aquazzura



## september1985

I recently came across some of the gorgeous luxurious designs of Aquazzura! 

I just ordered the Sahara sandal in nude and I'm hoping they fit &#128552; I didn't find many reviews on sizing for this style. 

Do any of you lovely TPF ladies own any style of Aquazzura? I'd love to read all about your experience and your feed back will be much appreciated


----------



## angelcove

I would like to know also.  Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## Scottish Girl

I have around seven pairs of Aquazzura and for me they are all tts. Great quality and have a signature gold pineapple on the sole. Glad you discovered them, post pics when they arrive!


----------



## authenticplease

I love Aquazzura....but haven't purchased a pair yet!  Mostly because no one near me carries them and I don't like ordering/returning online.

Olivia Palermo has a collaboration coming out with Aquazzura this fall

Here are quite a few photos of her wearing them....


----------



## authenticplease

Close up....


----------



## authenticplease

Photo...source:Getty

There is currently a pair of these in. Gold on Barneys.com for $33x.xx in a 38.5


----------



## authenticplease

Source:Getty


----------



## authenticplease

Source Getty


----------



## authenticplease

Getty Source


----------



## authenticplease

Getty: source


----------



## authenticplease

Source, Getty


----------



## authenticplease

Getty, Source


----------



## authenticplease

1Source Getty


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Love Aquazurra! I have yet to buy a pair but would love to see modeling pics!


----------



## MapleLuxe

Love them! I have a pair of Belgravia suede pumps and two pairs of 'Amazon' sandals. So comfortable and easy to walk in. Once you break them in its like you are not wearing heels!! True to size. Hard to put the lace up sandals on the first time but once you get them done its easy! 

I ordered the 'Lola' style from net a porter and they are the first ones I sent back. The peep toe area by the toe rubs so badly it hurts in one minute 

Can not wait for the rest of the A/W stuff to come out! Especially Olivia's collaboration.


----------



## tweezer

Does anyone have the flats in the lace up? Would love to see a pic. Sold out everywhere online and in stores.


----------



## september1985

Happy Saturday ladies! I just received my Aquazzura sandals yesterday &#128515; 

Let me just begin by saying -these shoes are so incredibly beautiful and well made. Pictures don't do them any justice. The leather/suede is so buttery soft. 

They came with a "tote" bag made out of a similar material as umbrellas &#9748;&#65039; but no cloth dust bag.


----------



## MapleLuxe

label.hoe said:


> Happy Saturday ladies! I just received my Aquazzura sandals yesterday &#128515;
> 
> Let me just begin by saying -these shoes are so incredibly beautiful and well made. Pictures don't do them any justice. The leather/suede is so buttery soft.
> 
> They came with a "tote" bag made out of a similar material as umbrellas &#9748;&#65039; but no cloth dust bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2713609
> View attachment 2713610
> View attachment 2713611
> View attachment 2713612
> View attachment 2713613



Beautiful &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## authenticplease

label.hoe said:


> Happy Saturday ladies! I just received my Aquazzura sandals yesterday &#128515;
> 
> Let me just begin by saying -these shoes are so incredibly beautiful and well made. Pictures don't do them any justice. The leather/suede is so buttery soft.
> 
> They came with a "tote" bag made out of a similar material as umbrellas &#9748;&#65039; but no cloth dust bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2713609
> View attachment 2713610
> View attachment 2713611
> View attachment 2713612
> View attachment 2713613



They are stunning......and perfectly packaged!


----------



## authenticplease

http://www.whowhatwear.com/olivia-p...e-collaboration-video?autoplay=1&related=grid

From the cobblers in Florence to a campaign shoot in New York City, watch Palermo&#8217;s glamorous journey for her upcoming shoe line with Aquazzura.


----------



## ebayBAGS

I don't have a pair but I am waiting for the Olivia Palermo collaboration. She makes them look so chic and easy to wear. Love all the tie ups and character each shoe has.


----------



## carlinha

oh i am so glad i found this thread!

thank you* label.hoe* for starting it!

i have newly discovered Aquazzura myself and have fallen head over heels in love 

i've recently gotten two style and i am OBSESSED with them.  they are not only sexy and feminine, but really comfortable as well.  l also think they are really well made, i love the pineapple gold detail on the sole, and the blue box and bag.  i can't wait for more!!

*Lola (snakeskin elaphe exclusive to NAP)  
*



*Beverly Hills
*



can't wait to see more pics and to hear what others think of them!


----------



## legaldiva

I have the Sexy Thing cutout sandals in nude & black suede--LOVE them. So comfy and really well constructed.

I can't wait for the OP collab. I want the black boots and the pointy brown snakeskin/mesh pumps so bad. I can hardly wait for monday


----------



## angelcove

I want to get Lola in black suede! I've been wanting a pair of lace ups and I hardly have any black shoes!!!


----------



## angelcove

I now have a few prs on my wishlist: Lola, Amazon & Beverly Hills!


----------



## queensupreme

MapleLuxe said:


> Love them! I have a pair of Belgravia suede pumps and two pairs of 'Amazon' sandals. So comfortable and easy to walk in. Once you break them in its like you are not wearing heels!! True to size. Hard to put the lace up sandals on the first time but once you get them done its easy!
> 
> I ordered the 'Lola' style from net a porter and they are the first ones I sent back. The peep toe area by the toe rubs so badly it hurts in one minute
> 
> Can not wait for the rest of the A/W stuff to come out! Especially Olivia's collaboration.


I've been itching to try on a pair of Amazons but the store I frequent to only has a handful of sizes which fly off the shelves! I'm a 39 in CL and 39.5 in Valentino. Are the amazons really comfy? I really want to try before buying, but I haven't tried on a pair with my size


----------



## beeninbanisland

Modelling my Aquazzura electric strappy heels


----------



## Thandie

chauham said:


> View attachment 2854638
> 
> 
> Modelling my Aquazzura electric strappy heels



They are gorgeous!


----------



## Shopmore

Does anyone know the sizing of the flats compared to Valentino flats sizing? I don't know why, but I think I might be falling in love with the Christy flats.


----------



## rdgldy

chauham said:


> View attachment 2854638
> 
> 
> Modelling my Aquazzura electric strappy heels


beautiful!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

label.hoe said:


> Happy Saturday ladies! I just received my Aquazzura sandals yesterday &#128515;
> 
> Let me just begin by saying -these shoes are so incredibly beautiful and well made. Pictures don't do them any justice. The leather/suede is so buttery soft.
> 
> They came with a "tote" bag made out of a similar material as umbrellas &#9748;&#65039; but no cloth dust bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2713609
> View attachment 2713610
> View attachment 2713611
> View attachment 2713612
> View attachment 2713613


these are very cute and love the color great neutrals


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My fav designer of the moment is now Aquazzura - just purchased 5 pairs in the last week...

*Belgravia 75:*
Super comfy and this smooth leather version seems to be quite rare, as I've only seen the black suede version.











*Hello Lover 105:*
Absolutely love these! Perfect for any dinner or special occasion!


----------



## meela188

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My fav designer of the moment is now Aquazzura - just purchased 5 pairs in the last week...
> 
> *Belgravia 75:*
> Super comfy and this smooth leather version seems to be quite rare, as I've only seen the black suede version.
> 
> View attachment 2895278
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895280
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895279
> 
> 
> 
> *Hello Lover 105:*
> Absolutely love these! Perfect for any dinner or special occasion!
> 
> View attachment 2895281
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895283
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895282



Lovely!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

meela188 said:


> Lovely!



Thank you


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*AQUAZZURA SS15 Sloane 105 in Black Suede*

My 3rd pair this week - more to be delivered next week 

I'm just in LOVE with these shoes  - the perfect amount of edge and uniqueness.

I did a "walk" shot to capture the flowy movement of the skirt and shoes peaking through with this outfit.


----------



## Dior Junkie

CEC.LV4eva, these Aquazzuras all look stunning on you! Enjoy


----------



## LovEmAll

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *AQUAZZURA SS15 Sloane 105 in Black Suede*
> 
> 
> 
> My 3rd pair this week - more to be delivered next week
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just in LOVE with these shoes  - the perfect amount of edge and uniqueness.
> 
> 
> 
> I did a "walk" shot to capture the flowy movement of the skirt and shoes peaking through with this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897597




Love these!  Congrats on all your latest additions!


----------



## demicouture

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *AQUAZZURA SS15 Sloane 105 in Black Suede*
> 
> My 3rd pair this week - more to be delivered next week
> 
> I'm just in LOVE with these shoes  - the perfect amount of edge and uniqueness.
> 
> I did a "walk" shot to capture the flowy movement of the skirt and shoes peaking through with this outfit.
> 
> View attachment 2897594
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897595
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897596
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897597





FABULOUS!!

I am also getting more and more drawn to his shoes.

Been on a desperate hunt of the Olivia Palermo collar and they are all sold out!
booohoooo......


----------



## Shopmore

This morning Barneys had the Christy flat available for preorder in my size  (hopefully it fits).  Does anyone have this style flat and would it look totally awkward wearing pants/jeans with them?


----------



## shoes4ever

CEC.LV4eva said:


> My fav designer of the moment is now Aquazzura - just purchased 5 pairs in the last week...
> 
> *Belgravia 75:*
> Super comfy and this smooth leather version seems to be quite rare, as I've only seen the black suede version.
> 
> View attachment 2895278
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895280
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895279
> 
> 
> 
> *Hello Lover 105:*
> Absolutely love these! Perfect for any dinner or special occasion!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895281
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895283
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895282



WOW you look stunning in both these pairs


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dior Junkie said:


> CEC.LV4eva, these Aquazzuras all look stunning on you! Enjoy





LovEmAll said:


> Love these!  Congrats on all your latest additions!





demicouture said:


> FABULOUS!!
> 
> I am also getting more and more drawn to his shoes.
> 
> Been on a desperate hunt of the Olivia Palermo collar and they are all sold out!
> booohoooo......





shoes4ever said:


> WOW you look stunning in both these pairs



Thank you everyone!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

4th pair - Mod pix to come later when I have time for dress up 

*AQUAZZURA SS15 Belgravia Flats in Black Suede*


----------



## Bentley143

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *AQUAZZURA SS15 Sloane 105 in Black Suede*
> 
> My 3rd pair this week - more to be delivered next week
> 
> I'm just in LOVE with these shoes  - the perfect amount of edge and uniqueness.
> 
> I did a "walk" shot to capture the flowy movement of the skirt and shoes peaking through with this outfit.
> 
> View attachment 2897594
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897595
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897596
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897597


Beautiful! Where did you get these?


----------



## scbabe508x85

CEC.LV4eva said:


> 4th pair - Mod pix to come later when I have time for dress up
> 
> 
> 
> *AQUAZZURA SS15 Belgravia Flats in Black Suede*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899616




I just ordered a pair of these. They are so cute!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Bentley143 said:


> Beautiful! Where did you get these?



Thanks, Neimans and BG have these available 



scbabe508x85 said:


> I just ordered a pair of these. They are so cute!!



Congrats! We're shoe twins


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Mod pix as promised:

Outfit reference:
Vince silk shirt
BCBG miniskirt


----------



## Fashdashing

I'm so in love with these shoes! Finally located them in my size, can't wait for Warmer weather! &#128525;&#128131;&#128096;


----------



## Straight-Laced

Fashdashing said:


> I'm so in love with these shoes! Finally located them in my size, can't wait for Warmer weather! &#128525;&#128131;&#128096;



Gorgeous - congrats!!!  Absolutely LOVE the Christy flats


----------



## Straight-Laced

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *AQUAZZURA SS15 Sloane 105 in Black Suede*
> 
> My 3rd pair this week - more to be delivered next week
> 
> I'm just in LOVE with these shoes  - the perfect amount of edge and uniqueness.
> 
> I did a "walk" shot to capture the flowy movement of the skirt and shoes peaking through with this outfit.
> 
> View attachment 2897594
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897595
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897596
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897597



Fabulous outfit!


----------



## Fashdashing

Straight-Laced said:


> Gorgeous - congrats!!!  Absolutely LOVE the Christy flats




Thanks!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Straight-Laced said:


> Fabulous outfit!



Thank you


----------



## hasana

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Mod pix as promised:
> 
> Outfit reference:
> Vince silk shirt
> BCBG miniskirt
> 
> View attachment 2904850
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904851



Have been dying to get my hands on these shoes!! How is the sizing on you? TTS??

I own two of the amazon heels in python, they're gorgeous, you should def add those to your list


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hasana said:


> Have been dying to get my hands on these shoes!! How is the sizing on you? TTS??
> 
> I own two of the amazon heels in python, they're gorgeous, you should def add those to your list



Yup TTS, and don't worry... they're on my list!! 

Do you have any pictures?? Would love to see them!

I'm just a bit undecided on which Amazon pair cuz there's the closed/pointed toe version and then the open toe sandals... I like both... Where I live it's still +++snow, so I think I have some time to contemplate, but knowing me, I'll probably end up getting both bwahahahaha  (just like both pairs of the Belgravias I couldn't decide between the kitten heels or flats).
I'll try to see if I can wait until the sales, I have another pair of Aquazzuras coming AND I just ordered some Valentino Rockstuds!


----------



## AliGL

Fashdashing said:


> I'm so in love with these shoes! Finally located them in my size, can't wait for Warmer weather! &#128525;&#128131;&#128096;




Are they comfy? If I'm a size 38, do you suggest going for a 38.5 to size up a bit? I have semi-wide feet so I'm kinda skeptical about ordering these!


----------



## Fashdashing

lizzielecaroz said:


> Are they comfy? If I'm a size 38, do you suggest going for a 38.5 to size up a bit? I have semi-wide feet so I'm kinda skeptical about ordering these!




Hi, they are extremely comfortable- butter soft leather! I would suggest a half size up. Hope this helps


----------



## Straight-Laced

lizzielecaroz said:


> Are they comfy? If I'm a size 38, do you suggest going for a 38.5 to size up a bit? I have semi-wide feet so I'm kinda skeptical about ordering these!





Fashdashing said:


> Hi, they are extremely comfortable- butter soft leather! I would suggest a half size up. Hope this helps




I agree with going half a size up from your usual euro size 
I usually wear a 38, my foot is a bit wider than average and I wear a 38.5 in both the Christy leather and the Belgravia suede flats.  The length of the 38 is fine - I just need the extra toe room in the 38.5s.


----------



## AliGL

Straight-Laced said:


> I agree with going half a size up from your usual euro size
> 
> I usually wear a 38, my foot is a bit wider than average and I wear a 38.5 in both the Christy leather and the Belgravia suede flats.  The length of the 38 is fine - I just need the extra toe room in the 38.5s.




Thanks so much! Still trying to find them in beige though  Seems to be sold out everywhere!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lizzielecaroz said:


> Thanks so much! Still trying to find them in beige though  Seems to be sold out everywhere!




Barneys has them in beige... Though not in your size.
Lane Crawford also has the belgravia flats in beige in 38.5


----------



## Fashdashing

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Barneys has them in beige... Though not in your size.
> Lane Crawford also has the belgravia flats in beige in 38.5




My size was showing as sold out too! I called the store (Barneys Madison Ave location) and they had them in stock! You should try to speak to a sales rep, sometimes the style and color that you are looking for is Buried in the stockroom! Good luck


----------



## AliGL

Fashdashing said:


> My size was showing as sold out too! I called the store (Barneys Madison Ave location) and they had them in stock! You should try to speak to a sales rep, sometimes the style and color that you are looking for is Buried in the stockroom! Good luck




I live in the Philippines and though I have a US address to ship some of my shopping to, Barneys doesn't seem to accept International Credit Cards! Will have to wait for someone to go to the US


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lizzielecaroz said:


> I live in the Philippines and though I have a US address to ship some of my shopping to, Barneys doesn't seem to accept International Credit Cards! Will have to wait for someone to go to the US




They do accept international CC but you must ship your item out to the international country. You can't pay via international CC and still ship the item within USA. 
Another option is to just call in they will do that.


----------



## Shopmore

On Neiman Marcus.com for today only there is $100 off $400 code.  I was able to get the black Belgravia suede flats!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Shopmore said:


> On Neiman Marcus.com for today only there is $100 off $400 code.  I was able to get the black Belgravia suede flats!!



Congrats, enjoy them! 



lizzielecaroz said:


> I live in the Philippines and though I have a US address to ship some of my shopping to, Barneys doesn't seem to accept International Credit Cards! Will have to wait for someone to go to the US



Barneys just restocked them in beige and has your size for pre-order! already 50% sold out....


----------



## AliGL

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats, enjoy them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barneys just restocked them in beige and has your size for pre-order! already 50% sold out....




Already sold out when I checked &#128546; This is going to be tough! Haha


----------



## Shopmore

I received my Belgravia flats from NM and they sent the right foot as 35-1/2 and the left foot as 36-1/2


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Forgot to post these - 5th pair 

*AQUAZZURA SS15 Sexy Thing with Gold Metallic Heel 105*


----------



## LovEmAll

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Forgot to post these - 5th pair
> 
> 
> 
> *AQUAZZURA SS15 Sexy Thing with Gold Metallic Heel 105*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921344




Amazing!  Do these run the same size as your other aquazzuras?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LovEmAll said:


> Amazing!  Do these run the same size as your other aquazzuras?



Thanks, these are more accommodating I'd say... given the open back, the length doesn't need to be perfect, but what's really important to consider is your arch height. If you tend to have high arches, I would size UP as the suede is quite "fitted" but if you have more flat arches, go TTS or DOWN a half size. Hope this helps


----------



## Catash

Aquazurra booties that I got from the mytheresa sale. I had to call my CC company twice and my web browser crashed twice during the transaction. But they are totally worth the trouble.


----------



## jeninvan

This is by far my latest obsession...love his shoes and so much more comfy to walk in than my CLs...first time out...thanks for letting me share


----------



## shoes4ever

jeninvan said:


> This is by far my latest obsession...love his shoes and so much more comfy to walk in than my CLs...first time out...thanks for letting me share


Love these


----------



## jeninvan

shoes4ever said:


> Love these


 


Thank you...super comfy but when I took them off the color transferred


----------



## shoes4ever

jeninvan said:


> Thank you...super comfy but when I took them off the color transferred


Yikes, thats bad. I was planning on buying a pair like yours. Still undecided about which color - though i'm leaning towards the black. Just for my understanding, the color transfered on to your foot --- or was it on to your jeans? I've had a few CLs that have a grossgrain/ suede edge transfer color on to my foot (i think the vaseline/ moisturiser interacts with the dye) so i'm very wary now.


----------



## jeninvan

shoes4ever said:


> Yikes, thats bad. I was planning on buying a pair like yours. Still undecided about which color - though i'm leaning towards the black. Just for my understanding, the color transfered on to your foot --- or was it on to your jeans? I've had a few CLs that have a grossgrain/ suede edge transfer color on to my foot (i think the vaseline/ moisturiser interacts with the dye) so i'm very wary now.


 
it was actually transferred on to my foot from the shoes not from the jeans.  I was a bit disappointed with it as I didn't really have it on for that long (I wear them in the office as the snow hasn't completely melted yet outside).  But they are very comfortable to walk in and love their look


----------



## shoes4ever

jeninvan said:


> it was actually transferred on to my foot from the shoes not from the jeans.  I was a bit disappointed with it as I didn't really have it on for that long (I wear them in the office as the snow hasn't completely melted yet outside).  But they are very comfortable to walk in and love their look



Thanks jennivan for the clarification. At least with my CLs i know the mistake is mine for applying vaseline - but with your Aquazzuras it just means quality control issues. Wonder if the leather version fares better. They do look super pretty - but the color transfer issue is a no go for me.


----------



## Catash

jeninvan said:


> Thank you...super comfy but when I took them off the color transferred



Transferred on the skin? That is a bummer.


----------



## luluhalabaloo

I found the Belgravia flats very tight in the toe and my son said they looked very busy. I had to kind of agree. I did manage to get thr Christy flat in black leather in my Valentino size and a half size up and both fit very well, more room in the toe in the 8 but they should stretch a tad so now debating on the size. The Christy flat is a-ma-zing.  No wonder sold out  And super comfortable and easy to wear. Leather makes them a teeny bit naughty. I say go a half size up.


----------



## brokeshopper

How comfy are these to walk in and spend a whole day in? I'm looking for a new pair of flats for work.
I have wide problem feet with a bunion and a sensitive heel.


----------



## Fashdashing

brokeshopper said:


> How comfy are these to walk in and spend a whole day in? I'm looking for a new pair of flats for work.
> I have wide problem feet with a bunion and a sensitive heel.




I have the leather version Christy flats and they are extremely comfy -the leather is delightfully soft! Love them


----------



## Fashdashing

luluhalabaloo said:


> I found the Belgravia flats very tight in the toe and my son said they looked very busy. I had to kind of agree. I did manage to get thr Christy flat in black leather in my Valentino size and a half size up and both fit very well, more room in the toe in the 8 but they should stretch a tad so now debating on the size. The Christy flat is a-ma-zing.  No wonder sold out  And super comfortable and easy to wear. Leather makes them a teeny bit naughty. I say go a half size up.




I agree! The Christi flats are amazing- I don't regret a penny paid for these shoes! In terms of sizing, I also had to go up half size.


----------



## Shopmore

Fashdashing said:


> I agree! The Christi flats are amazing- I don't regret a penny paid for these shoes! In terms of sizing, I also had to go up half size.



How do you wear the string of the flat - tied around your ankles or up your leg?  I had tried them on and couldn't find the best way to tie them up.


----------



## Fashdashing

Tied around my ankle! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
just like this stock image


----------



## lyndat

Just got my Walk this Way Booties! Love them! What do you girls think I should wear these with?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lyndat said:


> Just got my Walk this Way Booties! Love them! What do you girls think I should wear these with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940603



skirt and blouse


----------



## lyndat

CEC.LV4eva said:


> skirt and blouse




Thanks!! Perfect! Going to wear them out on the weekend!


----------



## oh_BOY

I need sizing help with the Christys.

In comparison to Valentino Rockstud Flats, should I do the same size or .5 up?


----------



## Fashdashing

oh_BOY said:


> I need sizing help with the Christys.
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison to Valentino Rockstud Flats, should I do the same size or .5 up?




I have both and I suggest .5 up


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

CEC.LV4eva said:


> skirt and blouse



great, have fun!!! Can we get an outfit pic please?


----------



## lyndat

CEC.LV4eva said:


> great, have fun!!! Can we get an outfit pic please?




Turns out the lunch was casual BBQ so I couldn't wear them over the weekend  I'll definitely try and post a pic when I take them out!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

lyndat said:


> Turns out the lunch was casual BBQ so I couldn't wear them over the weekend  I'll definitely try and post a pic when I take them out!



Awww, that's ok, we'll wait for whenever you get a chance then! Happy Easter!


----------



## Mutiny

Love my J'adore sandals. Super comfy too!


----------



## honeybunch

Please can anyone help? I'm looking everywhere for the nude Amazon strappy heels in the UK and can't find them. Any ideas? TIA!


----------



## authenticplease

Mutiny said:


> Love my J'adore sandals. Super comfy too!



Gorgeous shoe....enjoy!


----------



## sejjrb

would anyone compare the sexy cutout heels to the flats sizing? I wear 35 in the heels and wondering if size 35 in the flats would fit. (Belgravia flats)

TIA


----------



## foxymom

Hello! Can anybody give me a lead who has stock of the Christy flats (black or nude) in a 38.5? [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182][emoji182]


----------



## LovEmAll

Mutiny said:


> Love my J'adore sandals. Super comfy too!




These shoes are stunning!  I must find them and get a pair!  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## FeistyLady

Cute!


----------



## kikikaboom

I'd love to get the black Christy flats, but they seem to be sold out anywhere in Europe in 38

I also like the Belgravias, but they don't fit my not-soo-skinny ankles.


----------



## brightspot23

Just as a heads up, if anyone is still looking for the Belgravia leather flats in nude, I was able to purchase mine yesterday at my local Neiman Marcus Last Call. They were reduced to $399 and all Aquazzura shoes were an additional 50% off so I ended up purchasing them for $199 + tax!!  There were only three other pairs left at the Grapevine Mills location- sizes 36, 36.5, and 37.5. I'm not sure about the availability at other locations.


----------



## Catash

I am going to pull the trigger on the Sexy Things for an upcoming formal event. 

Wonder if you guys like the suede or leather better. I think suede looks better but leather may last longer.

http://www.fwrd.com/product-aquazzu...ZZ-WZ46/?srcType=plpaltimage&list=plp-list-11

http://www.fwrd.com/product-aquazzu...AZZ-WZ1/?srcType=plpaltimage&list=plp-list-12


----------



## Catash

brightspot23 said:


> Just as a heads up, if anyone is still looking for the Belgravia leather flats in nude, I was able to purchase mine yesterday at my local Neiman Marcus Last Call. They were reduced to $399 and all Aquazzura shoes were an additional 50% off so I ended up purchasing them for $199 + tax!!  There were only three other pairs left at the Grapevine Mills location- sizes 36, 36.5, and 37.5. I'm not sure about the availability at other locations.



Jealous!!


----------



## libertygirl

brightspot23 said:


> Just as a heads up, if anyone is still looking for the Belgravia leather flats in nude, I was able to purchase mine yesterday at my local Neiman Marcus Last Call. They were reduced to $399 and all Aquazzura shoes were an additional 50% off so I ended up purchasing them for $199 + tax!!  There were only three other pairs left at the Grapevine Mills location- sizes 36, 36.5, and 37.5. I'm not sure about the availability at other locations.



Wow you got an amazing deal!


----------



## bernardett

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Forgot to post these - 5th pair
> 
> *AQUAZZURA SS15 Sexy Thing with Gold Metallic Heel 105*
> 
> View attachment 2921342
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921343
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921344



Wow what a stunning collection you have!

Have you tried both heel height 10,5 and 8,5cm? are they both comefortable? can't seem to decide and have to order online.

the 10,5cm do look nicer though on pictures but not sure if will be comefortable...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bernardett said:


> Wow what a stunning collection you have!
> 
> Have you tried both heel height 10,5 and 8,5cm? are they both comefortable? can't seem to decide and have to order online.
> 
> the 10,5cm do look nicer though on pictures but not sure if will be comefortable...



THanks! Are you talking about the 85 with a block heel, open sandal? No - but I'm sure these will be more comfortable... The 105 pumps are very comfy imo though, but I'm pretty used to wearing this heel height (or higher!) on a regular basis. Hope this helps!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sejjrb said:


> would anyone compare the sexy cutout heels to the flats sizing? I wear 35 in the heels and wondering if size 35 in the flats would fit. (Belgravia flats)
> 
> TIA



They run small... sorry for the late reply!

I would go half size up for both the Sexy Thing heels and Belgravia flats




Catash said:


> I am going to pull the trigger on the Sexy Things for an upcoming formal event.
> 
> Wonder if you guys like the suede or leather better. I think suede looks better but leather may last longer.
> 
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-aquazzu...ZZ-WZ46/?srcType=plpaltimage&list=plp-list-11
> 
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-aquazzu...AZZ-WZ1/?srcType=plpaltimage&list=plp-list-12



I prefer the suede


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Another late reveal:

*AQUAZZURA SS15 Amazon 105 in Multicoloured Suede and Snakeskin*

Ugh... I don't know why there's a link to Amazon.com.... CAN A MOD REMOVE THE COMPUTER GENERATED LINK???


----------



## glasskey

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Another late reveal:
> 
> *AQUAZZURA SS15 Amazon 105 in Multicoloured Suede and Snakeskin*
> 
> Ugh... I don't know why there's a link to Amazon.com.... CAN A MOD REMOVE THE COMPUTER GENERATED LINK???
> 
> View attachment 2980443
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980444
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980445


STUNNING, girl.

Btw, any Aquazzura lovers in NYC should go to the sample sale. Everything around 80% off. Got a bunch of Belgravia flats and pumps for $130-$170. It's going on until Wednesday.


----------



## hawaiilei

Ooh. I would love to see your haul from the sale.


----------



## authenticplease

glasskey said:


> STUNNING, girl.
> 
> Btw, any Aquazzura lovers in NYC should go to the sample sale. Everything around 80% off. Got a bunch of Belgravia flats and pumps for $130-$170. It's going on until Wednesday.





hawaiilei said:


> Ooh. I would love to see your haul from the sale.



I can't wait to see your haul either, Glasskey!

PSDept. (App on iPhone/iPad) was posting photos of items available at sample sale but prices stared at $200 and up. Still a sweet deal on quite a few of the styles!


----------



## authenticplease

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Another late reveal:
> 
> *AQUAZZURA SS15 Amazon 105 in Multicoloured Suede and Snakeskin*
> 
> Ugh... I don't know why there's a link to Amazon.com.... CAN A MOD REMOVE THE COMPUTER GENERATED LINK???
> 
> View attachment 2980443
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980444
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980445



These look fabulous on you


----------



## monsterabby

Anyone here can help me on what to wear with the Belgravia flats? I tried to look online but they're just mostly with jeans. I hope we have an action pics thread. Lol


----------



## katja_246

monsterabby said:


> Anyone here can help me on what to wear with the Belgravia flats? I tried to look online but they're just mostly with jeans. I hope we have an action pics thread. Lol




Hi I have them in black and they literally work with everything! 
Shorts, skirts, dresses( although they look better with flowy dresses as opposed to say a pencil skirt dress, but I am short, so..),jeans and also leather pants! 

They kind of ground pretty and frilly dresses, but still look cute and nice and not overly edgy ( this would also depend on the color you pick), I personally love them with jean shorts and leather pants because of the contrast of cool vs nice.. also wore them to work with basic black pants and/ or a black a line skirt  and got a lot of compliments on my shoes[emoji4] 
I love mine so much, one of my favorite shoe purchases ever and I am trying to get them in more colors[emoji1]  

haha hope my big love message to these shoes helped you a bit


----------



## Straight-Laced

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Another late reveal:
> 
> *AQUAZZURA SS15 Amazon 105 in Multicoloured Suede and Snakeskin*
> 
> Ugh... I don't know why there's a link to Amazon.com.... CAN A MOD REMOVE THE COMPUTER GENERATED LINK???
> 
> View attachment 2980443
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980444
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980445



These are gorgeous!!!  I would never have thought to try them but they look fabulous on you


----------



## monsterabby

katja_246 said:


> Hi I have them in black and they literally work with everything!
> Shorts, skirts, dresses( although they look better with flowy dresses as opposed to say a pencil skirt dress, but I am short, so..),jeans and also leather pants!
> 
> They kind of ground pretty and frilly dresses, but still look cute and nice and not overly edgy ( this would also depend on the color you pick), I personally love them with jean shorts and leather pants because of the contrast of cool vs nice.. also wore them to work with basic black pants and/ or a black a line skirt  and got a lot of compliments on my shoes[emoji4]
> I love mine so much, one of my favorite shoe purchases ever and I am trying to get them in more colors[emoji1]
> 
> haha hope my big love message to these shoes helped you a bit



Yay thanks! You helped me big time too. It's just that sometimes I think it's too busy but I really love it. I'm 5"4 and not really that skinny too so I'm pretty clueless on what else to wear with such a nice pair.


----------



## labellavita27

glasskey said:


> STUNNING, girl.
> 
> Btw, any Aquazzura lovers in NYC should go to the sample sale. Everything around 80% off. Got a bunch of Belgravia flats and pumps for $130-$170. It's going on until Wednesday.




Ahhhh so envious of people who got to go to this. I just ordered the leather sexy thing heels and hoping they fit as i ordered same sz as my christy flats.


----------



## katja_246

monsterabby said:


> Yay thanks! You helped me big time too. It's just that sometimes I think it's too busy but I really love it. I'm 5"4 and not really that skinny too so I'm pretty clueless on what else to wear with such a nice pair.




Don't worry, I am 5'4 too ( at least I think so 165cm ) and I thought they would cut off my legs and make them look shorter than they already are, but they don't


----------



## shoes4ever

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Another late reveal:
> 
> *AQUAZZURA SS15 Amazon 105 in Multicoloured Suede and Snakeskin*
> 
> Ugh... I don't know why there's a link to Amazon.com.... CAN A MOD REMOVE THE COMPUTER GENERATED LINK???
> 
> View attachment 2980443
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980444
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980445



WOW you have some stunning Aquazzura shoes but these IMO are your most eye-catching.


----------



## kath.n

Hi, I'm thinking of getting the Christy flats but am unsure of sizing. I have Aquazzura Sexy Thing 105 in 36; Valentino rock studs in 36, Chanel ballerinas in 35.5.... Do you think 36.5 in the Christy will work for me? Smaller sizes are sold out atm :cry:


----------



## kath.n

Fashdashing said:


> I'm so in love with these shoes! Finally located them in my size, can't wait for Warmer weather! &#128525;&#128131;&#128096;



They look so good! Hunting my size atm.


----------



## labellavita27

kath.n said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of getting the Christy flats but am unsure of sizing. I have Aquazzura Sexy Thing 105 in 36; Valentino rock studs in 36, Chanel ballerinas in 35.5.... Do you think 36.5 in the Christy will work for me? Smaller sizes are sold out atm :cry:




I wear the christy flats in 39.5 but I bought the sexy thing heels in same sz and they were too small. I'm trying to order them in a 40


----------



## glasskey

Sorry it took me so long to do this--I've been traveling.

Thanks for all the good wishes, you all are very sweet! 

Ended up buying the Belgravia flats in nude (not shown) and these two super cool Belgravia flats/pumps. It's sort of hard to see, but they are black and white striped snakeskin covered in black lace. They were never put into production (I can wear a sample size 7...a bit big for me but when a shoe has straps like these it's no issue). I thought the pattern was so cool I had to get it in both the flat AND the pump. 

In all, I spent around USD450 for 3 pairs . . . I'm eating ramen for lunch all month, but it's a great deal for what I got! For a full account of what was there you can check out Mizhattan (http://www.mizhattan.com/2015/05/sample-sale-aquatopia.html). 

Shoes were most abundant in 37 and 40 (the sample sizes); in my usual size (36.5) as well as the other non-sample sizes, they had Amelies in different colors, both pump and flat, the Belgravia flat in nude, and that was about it...a few stray heels but nothing that made me sit up and take notice. I poached a bit from 37, but many of the shoes there were really too big, which is why I didn't end up buying more. The Wild Thing sandals, for example, were just flopping like fish on my feet. I didn't see a single pair of Christy flats or I would have snatched them up (I was almost first through the door so I think they just didn't have them.) 

All in all, though, I thought it was a fantastic sale, and if it ever happens again, any NYC ladies should definitely go.


----------



## madeofdreams

Does anyone know of any retailers in Europe which will ship? The Christy flats seem sold out everywhere I looked on the web. Thanks!


----------



## honeybunch

Does anyone know where I can get the Amazon lace up pointed toe pumps in black suede in the UK? TIA


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

glasskey said:


> STUNNING, girl.
> 
> Btw, any Aquazzura lovers in NYC should go to the sample sale. Everything around 80% off. Got a bunch of Belgravia flats and pumps for $130-$170. It's going on until Wednesday.





authenticplease said:


> These look fabulous on you





Straight-Laced said:


> These are gorgeous!!!  I would never have thought to try them but they look fabulous on you





shoes4ever said:


> WOW you have some stunning Aquazzura shoes but these IMO are your most eye-catching.



Thank you so much ladies!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

glasskey said:


> Sorry it took me so long to do this--I've been traveling.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes, you all are very sweet!
> 
> Ended up buying the Belgravia flats in nude (not shown) and these two super cool Belgravia flats/pumps. It's sort of hard to see, but they are black and white striped snakeskin covered in black lace. They were never put into production (I can wear a sample size 7...a bit big for me but when a shoe has straps like these it's no issue). I thought the pattern was so cool I had to get it in both the flat AND the pump.
> 
> In all, I spent around USD450 for 3 pairs . . . I'm eating ramen for lunch all month, but it's a great deal for what I got! For a full account of what was there you can check out Mizhattan (http://www.mizhattan.com/2015/05/sample-sale-aquatopia.html).
> 
> Shoes were most abundant in 37 and 40 (the sample sizes); in my usual size (36.5) as well as the other non-sample sizes, they had Amelies in different colors, both pump and flat, the Belgravia flat in nude, and that was about it...a few stray heels but nothing that made me sit up and take notice. I poached a bit from 37, but many of the shoes there were really too big, which is why I didn't end up buying more. The Wild Thing sandals, for example, were just flopping like fish on my feet. I didn't see a single pair of Christy flats or I would have snatched them up (I was almost first through the door so I think they just didn't have them.)
> 
> All in all, though, I thought it was a fantastic sale, and if it ever happens again, any NYC ladies should definitely go.



Congrats for the haul! And i absolutely LOVE those snakeskin + lace Belgravias!!!  so jealous !!! lol


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

monsterabby said:


> Anyone here can help me on what to wear with the Belgravia flats? I tried to look online but they're just mostly with jeans. I hope we have an action pics thread. Lol



Here you go, last weekend wearing J Crew shorts, black lace T-shirt, and suede Belgravias! 
Don't have a pic, but on another day, I wore them with printed capri pants to give you another idea


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Sorry, I found a pic! You can wear them with capri or cropped pants which help to show off the ankle detailing of these shoes. I always get lots of compliments when I wear this pair.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous shoes, ladies! I have been eyeing these but have yet to take the plunge...


----------



## rdgldy

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Sorry, I found a pic! You can wear them with capri or cropped pants which help to show off the ankle detailing of these shoes. I always get lots of compliments when I wear this pair.
> 
> View attachment 3002689



They look beautiful on you.  I bought a pair last year and had to return them-for whatever reason, they were tortuous on my feet-but they are really gorgeous shoes.  Just did not work for me.


----------



## shoes4ever

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Here you go, last weekend wearing J Crew shorts, black lace T-shirt, and suede Belgravias!
> Don't have a pic, but on another day, I wore them with printed capri pants to give you another idea
> 
> View attachment 3002465





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Sorry, I found a pic! You can wear them with capri or cropped pants which help to show off the ankle detailing of these shoes. I always get lots of compliments when I wear this pair.
> 
> View attachment 3002689



Styled perfectly as always CEC.LV4eva - the Belgravias are super chic


----------



## libertygirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Here you go, last weekend wearing J Crew shorts, black lace T-shirt, and suede Belgravias!
> Don't have a pic, but on another day, I wore them with printed capri pants to give you another idea
> 
> View attachment 3002465



You look fabulous in these!


----------



## libertygirl

glasskey said:


> Sorry it took me so long to do this--I've been traveling.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes, you all are very sweet!
> 
> Ended up buying the Belgravia flats in nude (not shown) and these two super cool Belgravia flats/pumps. It's sort of hard to see, but they are black and white striped snakeskin covered in black lace. They were never put into production (I can wear a sample size 7...a bit big for me but when a shoe has straps like these it's no issue). I thought the pattern was so cool I had to get it in both the flat AND the pump.
> 
> In all, I spent around USD450 for 3 pairs . . . I'm eating ramen for lunch all month, but it's a great deal for what I got! For a full account of what was there you can check out Mizhattan (http://www.mizhattan.com/2015/05/sample-sale-aquatopia.html).
> 
> Shoes were most abundant in 37 and 40 (the sample sizes); in my usual size (36.5) as well as the other non-sample sizes, they had Amelies in different colors, both pump and flat, the Belgravia flat in nude, and that was about it...a few stray heels but nothing that made me sit up and take notice. I poached a bit from 37, but many of the shoes there were really too big, which is why I didn't end up buying more. The Wild Thing sandals, for example, were just flopping like fish on my feet. I didn't see a single pair of Christy flats or I would have snatched them up (I was almost first through the door so I think they just didn't have them.)
> 
> All in all, though, I thought it was a fantastic sale, and if it ever happens again, any NYC ladies should definitely go.



These are gorgeous! Amazing finds - and what a deal!!


----------



## blairbunny

Just received my first Aquazzura today and I'm in love with how soft and buttery the suede is! Very comfy, too. It's a sexy thing black wedge. I chose the wedge so I can get more casual use out of it, but my first choice would have been the black yasmin with a stiletto heel. I'm not back in the corporate world yet so the yasmin would be too formal for my current routine (preschool, malls) . But then I hear that Aquazzura heels are surprisingly comfortable so now I'm unsure about my choice. For those who own both Aquazzura wedges and heels, how would you compare them in terms of comfort? Thanks!


----------



## mishybelle

Hi ladies, any idea on how the open toe high heeled sandals fit? I'm looking at the Mirage and Wild Thing sandals.


----------



## mishybelle

Multicolor Amazon 105 sandals available for pre sale at NM Fashion Island for $555 in a size 36.5. Fits tts


----------



## rose60610

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Sorry, I found a pic! You can wear them with capri or cropped pants which help to show off the ankle detailing of these shoes. I always get lots of compliments when I wear this pair.
> 
> View attachment 3002689



gorgeous shoes


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

Just received this pair of espadrilles.  I like how it looks on Chiara.  What do you ladies think?  Keep or return?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rdgldy said:


> They look beautiful on you.  I bought a pair last year and had to return them-for whatever reason, they were tortuous on my feet-but they are really gorgeous shoes.  Just did not work for me.



Oooh I'm sorry to hear that... Every pair I've gotten has been very comfy on me. There's this one part on the Belgravia flats at the tip of the zipper that can dig into my skin sometimes, so I just don't zip it all the way up and leave about a 0.5 cm space on top lol. Hopefully other styles can work for you 



shoes4ever said:


> Styled perfectly as always CEC.LV4eva - the Belgravias are super chic



 Thank you!



libertygirl said:


> You look fabulous in these!



Thanks liberty!



rose60610 said:


> gorgeous shoes



Thank you!! 



mishybelle said:


> Hi ladies, any idea on how the open toe high heeled sandals fit? I'm looking at the Mirage and Wild Thing sandals.



I would recommend go half size up


----------



## blairbunny

The sizings are driving me crazy. I'm usually a US 7.5 (which Aquazzura sizing would convert to 37.5). I got 3 pairs recently:

Sexy Thing wedge - I got a 37.5 and it was a bit small for me
Yasmin heels - I got a 38, it was just right, but not significantly different from the 37.5. But I love how sexy it looks! 
Amazon flat sandals - I got a 38. It was waaay too big. There was a long awkward space in front of my toes. Also, the leather was stiff and doesn't seem very comfortable. Unfortunately, it's going back.

Hope I can find summer flats that I can abuse.


----------



## brokeshopper

Has anyone tried the Stuart Weitzman Gilligan flat? How does it compare to Aquazzura Christy?

I can't find the Christy anywhere in my size!!


----------



## Shopmore

brokeshopper said:


> Has anyone tried the Stuart Weitzman Gilligan flat? How does it compare to Aquazzura Christy?
> 
> I can't find the Christy anywhere in my size!!




I tried the SW Gilligan and really liked it for the price too, but I just wish it was leather like the Christy.


----------



## bernardett

Hello everone
Does anyone know if the Sexy thing 85mm heel sandals (in beige)  will restock? they are sold out everywhere. (I live in Europe) and I don't know if I should wait for it to come back or if I should try to get the 10mm heel.
Thanks!


----------



## livinit91

My first Aquazzura pair [emoji4]


----------



## authenticplease

livinit91 said:


> My first Aquazzura pair [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014961
> View attachment 3014962



So elegant and classic.....and they look very comfy!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

livinit91 said:


> My first Aquazzura pair [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014961
> View attachment 3014962




Beautiful!


----------



## Brittney6

livinit91 said:


> My first Aquazzura pair [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014961
> View attachment 3014962



I love these! Where did you find them?


----------



## livinit91

Brittney6 said:


> I love these! Where did you find them?




Go them from PS Dept when they hosted Aquazzura's sample sale for a little over $200 [emoji7]

Also got the sexy wild thing booties for around the same price [emoji106]&#127995; really good deal.


----------



## Brittney6

livinit91 said:


> Go them from PS Dept when they hosted Aquazzura's sample sale for a little over $200 [emoji7]
> 
> Also got the sexy wild thing booties for around the same price [emoji106]&#127995; really good deal.



Seriously?! That's amazing, congratulation! Such a good find.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

livinit91 said:


> My first Aquazzura pair [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014961
> View attachment 3014962



love these, congrats


----------



## mishybelle

In case anyone is wondering, the Mirage runs a half size big. I wear a 36.5 in the Amazon sandal, but the 36.5 Mirage was too big  It's probably best for someone who is a true 37 or even 37.5. I'm sending my hot pink pair back thru Farfetch


----------



## thesassygirl2

Can anyone give me some insight into sizing for the Sexy Thing Cutout Heels and the J'adore Elaphe Heels?  I tried on the Sexy Thing heels before and I think I was a 38.. can't remember.... but everyone has been saying go up half a size.  Does that mean from my American size or my European size?  I wear 37.5 for Jimmy Choos and Louboutins (if that's any help).  Should I size up to a 38?  THank you in advance for the help!


----------



## messyrose

I just purchased a pair of black Belgravia flats in black online from Neiman Marcus! $50 of with code june50 and free international shipping  (I'm in Australia).  So excited. initially I was saving for the metallic rockstud caged flats by Valentino but won't be available until October then saw these on a girl on instagram and had to have them. they're on back order too but should arrive early August. so happy! now I can start saving for the Valentino's I guess haha.


----------



## Annabel_Rose

messyrose said:


> I just purchased a pair of black Belgravia flats in black online from Neiman Marcus! $50 of with code june50 and free international shipping  (I'm in Australia).  So excited. initially I was saving for the metallic rockstud caged flats by Valentino but won't be available until October then saw these on a girl on instagram and had to have them. they're on back order too but should arrive early August. so happy! now I can start saving for the Valentino's I guess haha.


I have these flats and LOVE them!!! You will really enjoy  So comfortable! I also just got my first pair of valentino flats- hope they are as comfy!


----------



## messyrose

I have the Valentino flats. Love them. I had blisters for one wear they've been fine since. I'm about to get my third pair... xx


----------



## Annabel_Rose

messyrose said:


> I have the Valentino flats. Love them. I had blisters for one wear they've been fine since. I'm about to get my third pair... xx


Oh thats good news! They are packed up in my apartment right now.. birthday gift from the boyfriend and it is torture knowing they are here but I can't have them yet!!

How did you find Neiman Marcus to shop from? (I'm in Aus too) Was the shipping quick? And was the amount debited the exact amount displayed in AUD? I always get nervous about the conversion!


----------



## messyrose

Annabel_Rose said:


> Oh thats good news! They are packed up in my apartment right now.. birthday gift from the boyfriend and it is torture knowing they are here but I can't have them yet!!
> 
> How did you find Neiman Marcus to shop from? (I'm in Aus too) Was the shipping quick? And was the amount debited the exact amount displayed in AUD? I always get nervous about the conversion!


 
I have them on pre-order they won't arrive until August, so I can't tell you how they've been just yet. But that's because the belgravias sold so quickly they've ordered more. They do display in AUD and at the moment duties taxes and shipping are free!! So I'm buying my Valentinos sooner rather than later. I haven't looked at my bank statement to see how they have debited but imagine it would be in AUD if they are displaying in AUD on the website and when I go to buy them it's also in AUD.


----------



## Annabel_Rose

messyrose said:


> I have them on pre-order they won't arrive until August, so I can't tell you how they've been just yet. But that's because the belgravias sold so quickly they've ordered more. They do display in AUD and at the moment duties taxes and shipping are free!! So I'm buying my Valentinos sooner rather than later. I haven't looked at my bank statement to see how they have debited but imagine it would be in AUD if they are displaying in AUD on the website and when I go to buy them it's also in AUD.


I bet you cannot wait for them to arrive!! We sound a bit like shoe twins ! Enjoy


----------



## messyrose

Hi girls


Email from NEIMAN MARCUS "THANKS25"  to get $25 off your order  Minimum $50 purchase. Free global shipping!!!


----------



## Shopmore

messyrose said:


> Hi girls
> 
> 
> Email from NEIMAN MARCUS "THANKS25"  to get $25 off your order  Minimum $50 purchase. Free global shipping!!!



This code only works if you were sent the specific email with this promo.


----------



## flirtsy

i am in love with the sexy thing shoes, but wow i tried them on in harvey nichols and i can barely stand in them they feel like i will fall over..usually i'm ok with heels but i don't know how anyone can wear them except sitting down


----------



## CathMc

thesassygirl2 said:


> Can anyone give me some insight into sizing for the Sexy Thing Cutout Heels and the J'adore Elaphe Heels?  I tried on the Sexy Thing heels before and I think I was a 38.. can't remember.... but everyone has been saying go up half a size.  Does that mean from my American size or my European size?  I wear 37.5 for Jimmy Choos and Louboutins (if that's any help).  Should I size up to a 38?  THank you in advance for the help!



Yes. I am a 37.5 in Louboutins and Choos and I 38 in Aquazzura Sexy thing fits me perfectly - and they are so much more comfortable than Louboutins.


----------



## CathMc

I was trying to choose between two shoes, and this thread helped so much. Thank you. I just got a pair of Sexy Think in Lipstick Red and they are amazing. Will post a pic later.


----------



## messyrose

Annabel_Rose said:


> I bet you cannot wait for them to arrive!! We sound a bit like shoe twins ! Enjoy



I ended up cancelling the Neiman Marcus order and got the Aquazzura Belgravia locally. They're amazing! love them. and super comfortable. did your Valentino's arrive? x


----------



## MrsPea

Hello ladies- I just received my black sexy thing from net a porter and realise they are 3.5 inches. Does anyone have these? Anyone with the 4 inch heel? How does the 3.5 compare to the 4 inches heel? Any thoughts!?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I just got my Christy Flats in. I am wearing them today, I will post a pic later.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just got my Christy Flats in. I am wearing them today, I will post a pic later.


----------



## kath.n

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just got my Christy Flats in. I am wearing them today, I will post a pic later.



They look stunning! I just ordered this exact pair and am so excited now


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

kath.n said:


> They look stunning! I just ordered this exact pair and am so excited now



I was very impressed with the quality when I received them, and they are super comfortable. Post a pic when you get yours.


----------



## kath.n

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I was very impressed with the quality when I received them, and they are super comfortable. Post a pic when you get yours.



I just received them and I agree they feel very well made. The leather is so soft!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

kath.n said:


> I just received them and I agree they feel very well made. The leather is so soft!



They look so beautiful on you!


----------



## lalala555

NikkisABagGirl said:


>





kath.n said:


> I just received them and I agree they feel very well made. The leather is so soft!



Wow both of you look great in them! The shoes are amazing! I think I like them better than the flat belgravia shoes because they are more delicate looking


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

kath.n said:


> I just received them and I agree they feel very well made. The leather is so soft!



Can I ask a quick question if you don't mind. I have been looking at pics and noticed that your leather looks more shiny and mine looks more matte. The pics online look shiny too as far as leather sheen. I wonder why mine look so matte. I got mine from Saks. I hope nothing is wrong with them. Does yours look more matte or have more of a sheen in person?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Here is my contribution. Love this pair. Never thought the [emoji531] will so amazing and so comfy. I am wishing for a red leather (not the velvet ones I missed out on) to come out. [emoji252][emoji531]
, .


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

How is sizing for Aquazzura. Does it fit true to size?
How is it compare to Valentino's rockstud pump?
some website said it run true to size on Netaporter it suggesting to order half size smaller.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> How is sizing for Aquazzura. Does it fit true to size?
> 
> How is it compare to Valentino's rockstud pump?
> 
> some website said it run true to size on Netaporter it suggesting to order half size smaller.




 My aquazzura run the same size as my valentino rockstud flats and platforms. But they are more comfy. NAP says they run true to size, regarding the leather ones I have.


----------



## cali_girl

Here are mine, so in love with them. I got mine in 38.5 and I'm a US8. My rockstuds are also 38.5


----------



## kath.n

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can I ask a quick question if you don't mind. I have been looking at pics and noticed that your leather looks more shiny and mine looks more matte. The pics online look shiny too as far as leather sheen. I wonder why mine look so matte. I got mine from Saks. I hope nothing is wrong with them. Does yours look more matte or have more of a sheen in person?



Mine are not particularly shiny, it might just be different lighting! From your photo I think your leather looks fine.


----------



## kath.n

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> How is sizing for Aquazzura. Does it fit true to size?
> How is it compare to Valentino's rockstud pump?
> some website said it run true to size on Netaporter it suggesting to order half size smaller.



They are true to size for me! I have Valentino rockstud cage flats in the same size, if that helps.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

kath.n said:


> Mine are not particularly shiny, it might just be different lighting! From your photo I think your leather looks fine.



Thanks!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

cali_girl said:


> View attachment 3090204
> 
> Here are mine, so in love with them. I got mine in 38.5 and I'm a US8. My rockstuds are also 38.5



I love this color.  I also saw a pic of white, which I would love to have.


----------



## dorcast

cali_girl said:


> View attachment 3090204
> 
> Here are mine, so in love with them. I got mine in 38.5 and I'm a US8. My rockstuds are also 38.5



Such a gorgeous color, they look beautiful! 
 I tried this color on,  but just ordered the black, as I think I'll be able to get a little more wear out of them.


----------



## cali_girl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love this color.  I also saw a pic of white, which I would love to have.


Thanks!  Personally I'd love one in every color


----------



## cali_girl

dorcast said:


> Such a gorgeous color, they look beautiful!
> I tried this color on,  but just ordered the black, as I think I'll be able to get a little more wear out of them.


It was really hard deciding between the gray and black but I have way too many pairs of black flats.  congrats you'll love them.


----------



## AliGL

Any tips on sizing for the Christy and the Sexy Thing sandals? I emailed the store and they claimed the Christy's run true to size. I'm a U.S. 7.5 or EU 38 in Valentino Rockstuds. What size should I get for both styles?


----------



## gatorpooh

lizzielecaroz said:


> Any tips on sizing for the Christy and the Sexy Thing sandals? I emailed the store and they claimed the Christy's run true to size. I'm a U.S. 7.5 or EU 38 in Valentino Rockstuds. What size should I get for both styles?



I am a US size 8 and I wear a 38.5 in both the Sexy Thing and Valentino Rockstuds (heels). Not sure about the Christy flats.


----------



## konfetka24

lizzielecaroz said:


> Any tips on sizing for the Christy and the Sexy Thing sandals? I emailed the store and they claimed the Christy's run true to size. I'm a U.S. 7.5 or EU 38 in Valentino Rockstuds. What size should I get for both styles?




If you are 38 in rockstuds then get a 38 in Christy flats


----------



## AliGL

gatorpooh said:


> I am a US size 8 and I wear a 38.5 in both the Sexy Thing and Valentino Rockstuds (heels). Not sure about the Christy flats.







konfetka24 said:


> If you are 38 in rockstuds then get a 38 in Christy flats




Thanks so much!


----------



## belleshoes

Hi Girls, Im debating between the aquazzura belgravia heels or the valentino rockstud heels. I love aquazzura more however I am worried about the wear of the suede. What do you think?


----------



## barbie_86

belleshoes said:


> Hi Girls, Im debating between the aquazzura belgravia heels or the valentino rockstud heels. I love aquazzura more however I am worried about the wear of the suede. What do you think?



I had exactly the same dilemma! Lol. I've ended up deciding on the Rockstuds because I think they're a bit more 'funky'/fun and I already have a lot of more 'classic' styles. I also would worry about suede as I can be a bit hard on my shoes, plus it rains A LOT in England.. 

However, the Aquazzuras are still on my wish-list


----------



## jojochanel

lizzielecaroz said:


> Any tips on sizing for the Christy and the Sexy Thing sandals? I emailed the store and they claimed the Christy's run true to size. I'm a U.S. 7.5 or EU 38 in Valentino Rockstuds. What size should I get for both styles?




Christy has a bit more wiggle room when it 
comes to sizing, because it it lace up. I agree it runs true to size. 
View attachment 3115893


Sexy thing on the other hand is not. It is not easy on wide feet.  It is a very tight fitting and if you go a size up, it will be pretty obvious from behind.  But other then width, I think the length of the shoe is pretty true to size. I think you should try on sexy thing in person first  

See my (failed) modeling pic...  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3115890


----------



## AliGL

jojochanel said:


> Christy has a bit more wiggle room when it
> comes to sizing, because it it lace up. I agree it runs true to size.
> View attachment 3115893
> 
> 
> Sexy thing on the other hand is not. It is not easy on wide feet.  It is a very tight fitting and if you go a size up, it will be pretty obvious from behind.  But other then width, I think the length of the shoe is pretty true to size. I think you should try on sexy thing in person first
> 
> See my (failed) modeling pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115890




Thanks so much [emoji173]&#65039; waiting on the boutique to stock sizes, it's taking fairly long for them to do so though [emoji22]


----------



## LouboutinHottie

NikkisABagGirl said:


>





kath.n said:


> I just received them and I agree they feel very well made. The leather is so soft!





Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is my contribution. Love this pair. Never thought the [emoji531] will so amazing and so comfy. I am wishing for a red leather (not the velvet ones I missed out on) to come out. [emoji252][emoji531]
> , .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090021



These are so gorgeous    I need ASAP.


----------



## hawaiilei

I've been hemming and hawing on the Christy flats.  Are they really comfortable?


----------



## dorcast

hawaiilei said:


> I've been hemming and hawing on the Christy flats.  Are they really comfortable?



I was hemming and hawing and trying to convince myself that I liked some of the less expensive (much less expensive) inspired versions. But  then I broke down...the Christy's  are comfortable and they are gorgeous!


----------



## RackFanatic

My Christy flats just arrived from Germany! I located them on Farfetch and the shipping was free to the U.S. They are super comfy! I even saved over $150 USD because the dollar is doing really well against the euro right now. Happy dance [emoji133]


----------



## canyongirl

RackFanatic said:


> My Christy flats just arrived from Germany! I located them on Farfetch and the shipping was free to the U.S. They are super comfy! I even saved over $150 USD because the dollar is doing really well against the euro right now. Happy dance [emoji133]
> View attachment 3116479
> View attachment 3116480



Gorgeous!!!  That color is stunning!


----------



## Mellee

Do you girls think the Sexy Thing is a classic shoe? I've been lusting after them for over a year but keep postponing pulling the trigger. I love them but I want to get at least a few years wear out of them and don't want to buy if they're going to look dated any time soon...thoughts? Thanks! Love everyone's reveals and mod shots!


----------



## Straight-Laced

My collection.  All flats


----------



## efeu

Straight-Laced said:


> My collection.  All flats




gorgeous!


----------



## SkyKat

Aquazzura is my latest obsession....

I convinced hubby to get me the Belgravia suede flats for my birthday.

So pretty but I have to wait another 2 weeks until I'm allowed to have them!


----------



## SkyKat

Straight-Laced said:


> My collection.  All flats



So much prettiness. I think the leopards are next on my shoe wish list!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AliGL

Straight-Laced said:


> My collection.  All flats




How did you get the Biscotto Christy's?! I'm having the hardest time!


----------



## Straight-Laced

lizzielecaroz said:


> How did you get the Biscotto Christy's?! I'm having the hardest time!



I got them earlier this year from mytheresa  http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/christy-flat-leather-ballerinas-476039.html

They seem to re-stock this colour Christy every so often.
Good luck with finding a pair


----------



## jojochanel

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171917789443&globalID=EBAY-ENCA 

There are fake Aquazzura in the market now   Beware of fakes on eBay!


----------



## kath.n

RackFanatic said:


> My Christy flats just arrived from Germany! I located them on Farfetch and the shipping was free to the U.S. They are super comfy! I even saved over $150 USD because the dollar is doing really well against the euro right now. Happy dance [emoji133]
> View attachment 3116479
> View attachment 3116480



this colour is amazing! Congrats


----------



## Mellee

So excited! Just ordered my first pair of Aquazzuras- the Sexy Thing in the 85mm heel in neutral. Can't wait to join the club!


----------



## AliGL

Just got my new babies!! [emoji7] So in love! You guys were totally right about sizing up half a size, they fit perfectly now.


----------



## jojochanel

lizzielecaroz said:


> Just got my new babies!! [emoji7] So in love! You guys were totally right about sizing up half a size, they fit perfectly now.




Congrats! Very nice choice!!


----------



## Icyss

Here's my new christy flats. So inlove[emoji7]


----------



## AliGL

Icyss said:


> Here's my new christy flats. So inlove[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131303




So beautiful! Were they true to size for you? Getting the Biscotto's in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Icyss

lizzielecaroz said:


> So beautiful! Were they true to size for you? Getting the Biscotto's in a couple of weeks!




Thank you. I went half size bigger. I'm a size 36 but I bought 36.5. Some actually say that this flats is true to size. Good luck[emoji253]


----------



## SkyKat

Belgravia suede flats hanging out with my other new pretties.

I've been dying for these!


----------



## Fashdashing

new babes! Love them so much-super sexy and above all comfortable!


----------



## Fashdashing

hawaiilei said:


> I've been hemming and hawing on the Christy flats.  Are they really comfortable?




Yes, super comfortable and quite the show stopper too! Love love them


----------



## Mellee

Fashdashing said:


> View attachment 3134039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new babes! Love them so much-super sexy and above all comfortable!




Love them! 


I just got a pair of sexy things in the lower 90 mm heel and I am really impressed with how soft the suede is and how comfy the shoes are right from the get-go! No breaking in required!


----------



## randr21

Does the Belgravia heels in suede run tts?


----------



## canyongirl

Hi ladies!  After drooling over all of your pictures on here, I'd love to buy a pair of flats, but I can't decide between the Belgravia or Christy flats.  What are your thoughts?  Those who own them are you loving them?  Thank you for your input!


----------



## Straight-Laced

canyongirl said:


> Hi ladies!  After drooling over all of your pictures on here, I'd love to buy a pair of flats, but I can't decide between the Belgravia or Christy flats.  What are your thoughts?  Those who own them are you loving them?  Thank you for your input!



I have both styles and have been wearing them for a while now.  Whilst I prefer the delicate look of the Christy I find the Belgravias a bit more comfortable because they're more supportive and sturdy - they actually feel more like a cut out boot on the foot rather than the laced up ballet slipper style of the Christy.   And the Belgravia can be left laced up then slipped in and out of using the zipper at the back.
So I like both - perhaps choose the colour and material you like and go from there


----------



## canyongirl

Straight-Laced said:


> I have both styles and have been wearing them for a while now.  Whilst I prefer the delicate look of the Christy I find the Belgravias a bit more comfortable because they're more supportive and sturdy - they actually feel more like a cut out boot on the foot rather than the laced up ballet slipper style of the Christy.   And the Belgravia can be left laced up then slipped in and out of using the zipper at the back.
> So I like both - perhaps choose the colour and material you like and go from there


Thank you for your feedback... I'm leading towards black suede Belgravias.  It's nice to hear the opinion from someone who has both.


----------



## xtiffaany

Fashdashing said:


> View attachment 3134039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new babes! Love them so much-super sexy and above all comfortable!




Is this the Mayfair style? How high is it?


----------



## AliGL

FINALLY got the pair I've been waiting almost a year to have! The Christy's in Biscotto [emoji7]


----------



## canyongirl

AliGL said:


> FINALLY got the pair I've been waiting almost a year to have! The Christy's in Biscotto [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146471


Gorgeous!!  Love the color!


----------



## Lucia0227

_xx there's no buying/selling here, please review rules -moderator_


----------



## noegirl

I'm considering the maryna bootie. Has anyone tried them on and can give some input about sizing?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

AliGL said:


> FINALLY got the pair I've been waiting almost a year to have! The Christy's in Biscotto [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146471



This color is amazing. I would wear these with everything.


----------



## Trayler

randr21 said:


> Does the Belgravia heels in suede run tts?



I'd like to know this too.


----------



## jDoll480

I have the 3 inch Sexy Thing in suede-nude. I absolutely love them! Way more comfortable than my red bottoms which are a killer on my feet after a few hours. I wore my Sexy Thing sandals from 11am till 10PM last weekend and my feet were just fine at the end of the day. I love the design so much I bought it in grey and napa black leather. I took advantage of the $100 off sale at Neiman's online, so I'm just waiting for my babies to arrive! I will take pics of all 3 of my Sexy Thing heels when I get them! ~Does happy dance lol~

Does anyone know what size I would be for the Amazon lace up sandals? I'm an 8.5 in the Sexy thing, Thank you.


----------



## livinit91

jDoll480 said:


> I have the 3 inch Sexy Thing in suede-nude. I absolutely love them! Way more comfortable than my red bottoms which are a killer on my feet after a few hours. I wore my Sexy Thing sandals from 11am till 10PM last weekend and my feet were just fine at the end of the day. I love the design so much I bought it in grey and napa black leather. I took advantage of the $100 off sale at Neiman's online, so I'm just waiting for my babies to arrive! I will take pics of all 3 of my Sexy Thing heels when I get them! ~Does happy dance lol~
> 
> Does anyone know what size I would be for the Amazon lace up sandals? I'm an 8.5 in the Sexy thing, Thank you.




I find that the Sexy Thing runs half a size small. I'm a 38.5 in the Sexy Thing, 38 for other styles of Aquazzura heels and 38.5 for their flats.


----------



## jDoll480

livinit91 said:


> I find that the Sexy Thing runs half a size small. I'm a 38.5 in the Sexy Thing, 38 for other styles of Aquazzura heels and 38.5 for their flats.



Ah thank you livinit91! I just saw your post. Unfortunately I just ordered my Aquazzura Amazon's, well the hubby did today; but he got them for me in a size 38.5. They are the nude open toe amazons that are on pre-order at FWRD. They ship nov 25 with 2 day shipping. 

I'm crossing my fingers and praying they are the perfect fit. I might have the hubby call FWRD tomorrow to switch my size to an 8 for the Amazon. I already went to the Neimans, Saks and Barneys and they were either out of 8/8.5 or they didn't carry the amazons at all. Oh well  I will let you ladies know how it fits when I get them. 

I should be getting my 2 Sexy Thing heels in next week. Pics coming soon!


----------



## jDoll480

Came home to this in the mail! One of my Sexy things has arrived way earlier than I expected! I have another on the way and 2 Amazon heels coming soon!


----------



## sourpanda

Hey girls, 
Any sizing advice on the suede Forever Marilyn and Matilde pumps? I'm normally a 39 in Sergio Rossi or a US 8.5/9 and am debating which size to get. Thanks!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

what do you guys think of this woodstock fringed suede bootie??is it a keep or no??
It said it is a 4inch heel but somehow it feels taller than.
Anyone own this boot??


----------



## rose60610

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> what do you guys think of this woodstock fringed suede bootie??is it a keep or no??
> It said it is a 4inch heel but somehow it feels taller than.
> Anyone own this boot??



Those boots are absolutely gorgeous!  Love them!


----------



## cubby

My first pair of Aquazzura shoes, the Christy flats, from netaporter.com. [emoji7]


----------



## cubby

My first pair of Aquazzura shoes, the Christy flats, from netaporter.com. [emoji7]


----------



## gatorpooh

cubby said:


> View attachment 3196004
> 
> 
> My first pair of Aquazzura shoes, the Christy flats, from netaporter.com. [emoji7]




Beautiful! I have been eyeing the Christy flats.


----------



## ekbright

cubby said:


> View attachment 3196004
> 
> 
> My first pair of Aquazzura shoes, the Christy flats, from netaporter.com. [emoji7]


Lovely! Did they fit true to size?


----------



## cubby

ekbright said:


> Lovely! Did they fit true to size?



Thanks! I am a U.S. size 6, and I got the Christy in 36.5. I'm also a 36.5 in Valentino rockstud kitten heels, but 35.5 in rockstud patent flats. I have wide feet though. Hope this helps.


----------



## gymangel812

has anyone seen the belgravia flats on sale?


----------



## efeu

gymangel812 said:


> has anyone seen the belgravia flats on sale?




Barneys 40% off - I saw it a few days ago


----------



## gymangel812

efeu said:


> Barneys 40% off - I saw it a few days ago


which store? i don't see any online


----------



## efeu

gymangel812 said:


> which store? i don't see any online




oh I saw it online on the first day of the sale...  hope u can find it elsewhere!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Gymangel812, Neiman Marcus has a promo ending to day that if you spend $500, you get a $125 gift card. Use  this code at checkout GC4YOU and they have the Belgravia flats.

Spend	GIFT CARD
$200	$50
$500	$125
$1,000	$250
$2,000	$500

Lane Crawford had them for $630, which is not a super sale, but better than nothing 

I have a pair of Aquazzura Belgravia espadrille wedges in 38 and just ordered a pair of Christy flats in 38 as well. Should I have gone .5 size up? 
I'm a 38 in as many Euro shoes as I can think of. 7.5 in non-elastic Tory Burch Revas pinch me in the front, but fit me lenghtwise. The 8s come off my foot


----------



## demicouture

I am not sure I have already shared these here?
Sorry if I have[emoji255]
Wild thing !!





I love this style!! The blue ones went back I couldn't keep all 3.... [emoji16]


----------



## sunnykxg

demicouture said:


> I am not sure I have already shared these here?
> Sorry if I have[emoji255]
> Wild thing !!
> View attachment 3208286
> 
> View attachment 3208287
> 
> 
> I love this style!! The blue ones went back I couldn't keep all 3.... [emoji16]


oh my goodness I am so jealous!! I'm considering getting them - are they TTS, or you have to go up half like the sexy thing sandals? I have wide and thick-ish feet and have to wear 7/37 in sexy thing


----------



## demicouture

sunnykxg said:


> oh my goodness I am so jealous!! I'm considering getting them - are they TTS, or you have to go up half like the sexy thing sandals? I have wide and thick-ish feet and have to wear 7/37 in sexy thing




Thanks! 
To me they are true to size but I am guessing if you have wide ish feet and wanna wear them in summer, best to go up half size?
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## bernardett

I don't own any aquazzura shoes but I am considering getting the belgravia 75, does anybody know how the sizing compares to Jimmy Choo? I am usually a 36 in Jimmy Choo pumps.


----------



## ekbright

I'd like to buy the Christy's in Biscotto, but I can only find a 36.5 at Shopbop. I'm normally a 37 in most shoes, but wondering if I could possibly fit into a 36.5. Can anyone provide guidance on the matter? Do the Chrisy's run small, TTS, or tiny bit big? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dorcast

ekbright said:


> I'd like to buy the Christy's in Biscotto, but I can only find a 36.5 at Shopbop. I'm normally a 37 in most shoes, but wondering if I could possibly fit into a 36.5. Can anyone provide guidance on the matter? Do the Chrisy's run small, TTS, or tiny bit big? Thanks in advance!



I would not get the smaller size, I think the pointy toe would end up squeezing your foot.   I would say they run true to size or a tiny bit small.


----------



## ekbright

dorcast said:


> I would not get the smaller size, I think the pointy toe would end up squeezing your foot.   I would say they run true to size or a tiny bit small.


Thanks dorcast! I will wait it out until I can find the Biscotto Christy's in my size.


----------



## sunnykxg

bernardett said:


> I don't own any aquazzura shoes but I am considering getting the belgravia 75, does anybody know how the sizing compares to Jimmy Choo? I am usually a 36 in Jimmy Choo pumps.


Aquazzura's sizing is similar to JC's. I would go half a size up. For the record, I have feet wider than most designers' cut :'( so I'm a 37 in Aquazzura (sexy thing, amazon, belgravia, christy) and 6 in Stuart Weitzman heels, 36/36.5 in Manolo and Givenchy, and 37 in JC. Hope this helps!


----------



## sunnykxg

ekbright said:


> I'd like to buy the Christy's in Biscotto, but I can only find a 36.5 at Shopbop. I'm normally a 37 in most shoes, but wondering if I could possibly fit into a 36.5. Can anyone provide guidance on the matter? Do the Chrisy's run small, TTS, or tiny bit big? Thanks in advance!


Christy runs half a size small for me so you either need to get a 37 or 37.5 depending on whether your feet are narrow or not. For the color you're looking for, Barneys and FWRD have them in stock.


----------



## aurora_p

Does anybody else have these yet? These are Aquazzura Karlie. I just love the stability of a heavier heel (for a change) and they are really comfy otherwise as well!


----------



## bernardett

sunnykxg said:


> Aquazzura's sizing is similar to JC's. I would go half a size up. For the record, I have feet wider than most designers' cut :'( so I'm a 37 in Aquazzura (sexy thing, amazon, belgravia, christy) and 6 in Stuart Weitzman heels, 36/36.5 in Manolo and Givenchy, and 37 in JC. Hope this helps!


 
Thank you for the help, I just ordered a pair in 36.5. Can't wait to get them


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

New Aquazurra Sandals.


----------



## rosebars

Hey guys, any of you have the amazon lace up sandals?
I have the amazon suede tie up closed toe in a size 37 and I was wondering if the amazon lace up open toe sandals in a 37 will fit or I would need a 37.5.


----------



## advaitaw

Just bought my Christy's at the Shopbop sale! I'm so excited!!!

 Just thought I'd mention it in case anyone wants to buy Aquazzura right now. It ends on 5th March I think.


----------



## Ici

Got my first pair over the weekend.  They are so comfortable.  I found them very tts.


----------



## Harper Quinn

I am majorly in love with my first aquazzura wild thing shoes!


----------



## coconutsboston

Ici said:


> Got my first pair over the weekend.  They are so comfortable.  I found them very tts.


Great purchase! I love the neutrality and the simplicity while still being interesting from the laces.


----------



## demicouture

Ici said:


> Got my first pair over the weekend.  They are so comfortable.  I found them very tts.




Totally in love! I think I need to pull the trigger!! The only thing stopping me is the very long straps..I wish they had this style without the straps tying around[emoji173]&#65039;





Harper Quinn said:


> I am majorly in love with my first aquazzura wild thing shoes!




Gorgeous! I have these in red and black and can't wait to wear them...so pretty! Congrats[emoji108]&#127997;


----------



## Sushibaby123

I find Aquazurra's to be both extremely comfortable and stylish shoes. I go up half a size in this brand. My Christy flats have been worn more than any other shoe over the last year and I have replaced the soles and they still look amazing.


----------



## Sushibaby123

sunnykxg said:


> Christy runs half a size small for me so you either need to get a 37 or 37.5 depending on whether your feet are narrow or not. For the color you're looking for, Barneys and FWRD have them in stock.




They run half a size small


----------



## mrs.hu

Just following directions!! [emoji6] "Iris" 105 sandals in "chinchila" and black


----------



## Harper Quinn

demicouture said:


> Totally in love! I think I need to pull the trigger!! The only thing stopping me is the very long straps..I wish they had this style without the straps tying around[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I have these in red and black and can't wait to wear them...so pretty! Congrats[emoji108]&#127997;



Thank you!


----------



## coconutsboston

mrs.hu said:


> View attachment 3293913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just following directions!! [emoji6] "Iris" 105 sandals in "chinchila" and black


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sparksw10

Hi all! Need some help!! Im looking in to buying a pair of the Issa platform sandals but Im not sure of what size to get. Im a true US 7.5. I wear a 38 in all my CLBs but Im a 37.5 in both of my Valentino rockstuds. Would you suggest a 37.5 or a 38?? No one near me carries them so I unfortunately, cant try them on beforehand! Please and thanks!!


----------



## mrs.hu

coconutsboston said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you!! [emoji8]


----------



## Harper Quinn

My second pair of Aquazzuras in 10 days. I could not resist them!


----------



## Harper Quinn

They may not be the most practical for London but still....


----------



## cassie1013

I just got my first pair of Aquazzura flats yesterday! They are great. I'm still wavering on the color - I got the beige (biscotto?) - and I wanted more of a lighter nude, but they are still stunning. I had a question, though: has anyone been caught in the rain with this leather? I only ask because I noticed the leather is the same as these Michael Kors Collection booties I have: https://cdnd.lystit.com/200/250/tr/...l-kors-vivi-product-1-12067067-317181668.jpeg

...that I love (even long after I was over MK, these booties are unbranded stunners!!!)...but they got really ruined in the rain. Given, I was in Toronto at the time and shouldn't have worn them when I did...but I'm back in Vancouver now where the rain is unpredictable! I have to say, I'm feeling a bit of stress that they're going to get stained.


----------



## Sushibaby123

cassie1013 said:


> I just got my first pair of Aquazzura flats yesterday! They are great. I'm still wavering on the color - I got the beige (biscotto?) - and I wanted more of a lighter nude, but they are still stunning. I had a question, though: has anyone been caught in the rain with this leather? I only ask because I noticed the leather is the same as these Michael Kors Collection booties I have: https://cdnd.lystit.com/200/250/tr/...l-kors-vivi-product-1-12067067-317181668.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...that I love (even long after I was over MK, these booties are unbranded stunners!!!)...but they got really ruined in the rain. Given, I was in Toronto at the time and shouldn't have worn them when I did...but I'm back in Vancouver now where the rain is unpredictable! I have to say, I'm feeling a bit of stress that they're going to get stained.




I have had water droplets stain light coloured shoes before. If you wipe the whole show down with a damp sponge/ cloth I have found the colour goes even


----------



## shoes4ever

Couldn't resist getting these cheery 60mm pom pom sandals (officially called Pon Pon):sunnies


----------



## canyongirl

shoes4ever said:


> Couldn't resist getting these cheery 60mm pom pom sandals (officially called Pon Pon):sunnies


So cute!!!


----------



## SalmaB

advaitaw said:


> Just bought my Christy's at the Shopbop sale! I'm so excited!!!
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it in case anyone wants to buy Aquazzura right now. It ends on 5th March I think.



how was it sizing wise could you please give us some references
thank you


----------



## jlg12678

If anyone ever sees a pair of Aquazzura Stella in the leopard print size 37 please post as I have been looking for those FOREVER.


----------



## jlg12678

SalmaB said:


> how was it sizing wise could you please give us some references
> thank you


I actually work at Shopbop.   I love the brand.  Sizing to me depends on the style of the shoe. I'm a straight US 7, however, depending on the material of the shoe I can go up.  I have the Amazon pumps in a 37, Sexy Thing Cutout Booties in both black and nude suede in 37, and the Rebel? I think they were named, heels/sandals in a 38. All fit perfectly. If you ever have a question on them hit me up as I've been asked about the brand/fit on a daily basis.


----------



## Sparksw10

. Couldn't resist the Issa platforms! Love them


----------



## sunnykxg

jlg12678 said:


> If anyone ever sees a pair of Aquazzura Stella in the leopard print size 37 please post as I have been looking for those FOREVER.


I'd guess that the Stella pumps are from a few seasons ago, so I don't think you'll have any luck unless someone decides to sell theirs on a consignment website.


----------



## sunnykxg

Also I got to meet the aquazzura designer, Edgardo Osorio, the other day at a Saks! He's super nice, and signed all my shoes with hearts around his autograph on the sole!!! I got glared at by Saks employees because he was technically only supposed to sign shoes bought at the Saks shopping event, but I couldn't care less.  He said making these shoes comfortable was actually part of the design decision. I love aquazzura so much and would never ever buy louboutins lol


----------



## jlg12678

sunnykxg said:


> I'd guess that the Stella pumps are from a few seasons ago, so I don't think you'll have any luck unless someone decides to sell theirs on a consignment website.


I lucked out and found the black ones brand new on ebay so I'm keeping my fingers crossed about the leopard print.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

New In


----------



## Ellie. N

So glad I found this thread ! I'm addicted to Aquazzura ! Got these last week from the Poppy Collection


----------



## bogo13

Hi all! I am brand new to PurseForum and was so happy to come across this thread! I have been going through sooo many options for my wedding shoes. My wedding is the end of August and I already got my dress in so I would like to have my shoes soon so I am ready for alterations. I last minute (like yesterday) stumbled upon Aquazzura's French Lover sandal. I saw the Tango sandal a while ago and loved that as well but like French Lover a bit better.

Now for a big questions --- does anyone know the difference between French Lover and French Lover Bridal Sandal??? I thought I was looking at the same shoe, but they are priced differently and lookt he same. The descroptions says bridal is 4.5in while the regular is 4in but they still look the same to me. The only possible difference is the mesh color.

French Lover Bridal - https://www.shopbop.com/french-love...her-shopbysize-viewall&os=false&colorId=10469

French Lover- http://www.fwrd.com/product-french-...ectionURL=https://www.google.com/&pdpsrc=rec2

Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## rock_girl

bogo13 said:


> Hi all! I am brand new to PurseForum and was so happy to come across this thread! I have been going through sooo many options for my wedding shoes. My wedding is the end of August and I already got my dress in so I would like to have my shoes soon so I am ready for alterations. I last minute (like yesterday) stumbled upon Aquazzura's French Lover sandal. I saw the Tango sandal a while ago and loved that as well but like French Lover a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> Now for a big questions --- does anyone know the difference between French Lover and French Lover Bridal Sandal??? I thought I was looking at the same shoe, but they are priced differently and lookt he same. The descroptions says bridal is 4.5in while the regular is 4in but they still look the same to me. The only possible difference is the mesh color.
> 
> 
> 
> French Lover Bridal - https://www.shopbop.com/french-love...her-shopbysize-viewall&os=false&colorId=10469
> 
> 
> 
> French Lover- http://www.fwrd.com/product-french-...ectionURL=https://www.google.com/&pdpsrc=rec2
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!!




To me, it looks like the bridal version has a higher heel and is made largely of satin. The regular version has a shorter heel and is made of Napa leather. Having never seen either in person, this is only a guess. If it were me, I'd go with the regular version as if wear them more post nuptials.


----------



## cyee

bogo13 said:


> Hi all! I am brand new to PurseForum and was so happy to come across this thread! I have been going through sooo many options for my wedding shoes. My wedding is the end of August and I already got my dress in so I would like to have my shoes soon so I am ready for alterations. I last minute (like yesterday) stumbled upon Aquazzura's French Lover sandal. I saw the Tango sandal a while ago and loved that as well but like French Lover a bit better.




I'm as confused as you are with the two but just wanted to say those are some gorgeous wedding shoes! Congrats on your wedding as well


----------



## cyee

Super excited that my christy flats are here  Just wondering if anyone can chip in on whether the leather will soften/stretch out by any chance. I got them for a great deal and ended up getting half a size  smaller. Should have read this thread before purchasing! These were a steal so I'm really hoping that they'll soften up. 

They fit like a second skin right now, not too tight but definitely no extra room at all.


----------



## bogo13

rock_girl said:


> To me, it looks like the bridal version has a higher heel and is made largely of satin. The regular version has a shorter heel and is made of Napa leather. Having never seen either in person, this is only a guess. If it were me, I'd go with the regular version as if wear them more post nuptials.


Thank you! I am definitely wanting to have a shoe that I can wear many times after the wedding so great thinking. I actually used the live chat on shopbop today to ask them and they let me know that it is regular leather with a very subtle metallic sheen to it.


----------



## Lmac1284

Hi I am looking for the wild one raffia platform. Does anyone know if it's available in any NYC stores? It's available on matches fashion but I really don't want to pay a crazy amount in duty. Has anyone purchased from matches and live in the US? How was the duty ? Here are pics of the shoes


----------



## ekbright

I live in the US and have ordered from Matches a few times. I've never had to pay a duty. The price you see listed is all you pay, so it comes out cheaper than most other sites.


----------



## Lmac1284

ekbright said:


> I live in the US and have ordered from Matches a few times. I've never had to pay a duty. The price you see listed is all you pay, so it comes out cheaper than most other sites.




Awesome thank you so much


----------



## melvel

Hi, I'm a US size 9 in most shoe brands. Would the Christy in 39.5 or 40 be ok for me?


----------



## Havanese 28

mrs.hu said:


> View attachment 3293913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just following directions!! [emoji6] "Iris" 105 sandals in "chinchila" and black


Beautiful!  I have the Sexy Thing Suede Sandals in Nude, Red and now Black!  They are so gorgeous, comfortable, versatile and " Sexy"!  I love Aquazzura!


----------



## Havanese 28

Harper Quinn said:


> They may not be the most practical for London but still....


These are beautiful!  I love the colors!


----------



## k*d

PSA: Moda Operandi is having a Friends & Family sale through 5/16.  Take 50% off a few styles:
https://www.modaoperandi.com/sale

Use code MOMAY50 at checkout.





melvel said:


> Hi, I'm a US size 9 in most shoe brands. Would the Christy in 39.5 or 40 be ok for me?



You'd probably be a 39.5. I'm an 8 in most brands and the 38.5 fit perfectly for me.


----------



## laureenthemean

Hi everyone! It's my first time posting here in forever but I've recently become obsessed with the Wild Thing. Forgive my ignorance but do these ever go on sale or are they too new a style to tell yet? I would take them in any color except black or tan. Also I need help with sizing, if possible! I'm usually a 38-38.5 in Louboutins, if that helps. TIA!


----------



## Sparksw10

laureenthemean said:


> Hi everyone! It's my first time posting here in forever but I've recently become obsessed with the Wild Thing. Forgive my ignorance but do these ever go on sale or are they too new a style to tell yet? I would take them in any color except black or tan. Also I need help with sizing, if possible! I'm usually a 38-38.5 in Louboutins, if that helps. TIA!




Hi! As far as sizing goes, Im a true US 7.5. In CLBs I wear a 38 so I do size up half a size. I purchased my Aquazzuras (posted a few posts back in this thread - the Issas) in a 37.5 and they fit perfectly. No sizing up was required.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Havanese 28

laureenthemean said:


> Hi everyone! It's my first time posting here in forever but I've recently become obsessed with the Wild Thing. Forgive my ignorance but do these ever go on sale or are they too new a style to tell yet? I would take them in any color except black or tan. Also I need help with sizing, if possible! I'm usually a 38-38.5 in Louboutins, if that helps. TIA!


I found this style to run small.  I wear a US 7 M and I buy the Aquazzura Sexy Thing in 37.5 ( half size larger than the US equivalent of 37).  The same is true for the Wild Thing.  Even if the site says " true to size", definitely go up at least half a size.  They are fun, versatile statement shoes, and comfortable as well!


----------



## Impulsively

laureenthemean said:


> Hi everyone! It's my first time posting here in forever but I've recently become obsessed with the Wild Thing. Forgive my ignorance but do these ever go on sale or are they too new a style to tell yet? I would take them in any color except black or tan. Also I need help with sizing, if possible! I'm usually a 38-38.5 in Louboutins, if that helps. TIA!


Also echoing laureenthemean, I'd be curious to hear what others say of the sizing compared to Louboutin. In particular the So Kate model which I am a 38.5 (toes pretty compact but length perfect, no slippage) or 39 (toes are a bit less crushed but a teeny tiny bit of heel slippage). 

I'm interested in a pair of the closed-toe Amazon heels and wondering how much the suede might stretch? I also have wide feet and long toes which sometimes makes fitting into designer shoes a challenge, so I'm hoping the suede is more forgiving.

Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> Hi everyone! It's my first time posting here in forever but I've recently become obsessed with the Wild Thing. Forgive my ignorance but do these ever go on sale or are they too new a style to tell yet? I would take them in any color except black or tan. Also I need help with sizing, if possible! I'm usually a 38-38.5 in Louboutins, if that helps. TIA!




Hi old friend!

I just tried these on at Barneys. 37 is my old VP size in CL and 37 is how I fit in these as well. I would risk toe over hang if I sized down to 36.5.


----------



## laureenthemean

Sparksw10 said:


> Hi! As far as sizing goes, Im a true US 7.5. In CLBs I wear a 38 so I do size up half a size. I purchased my Aquazzuras (posted a few posts back in this thread - the Issas) in a 37.5 and they fit perfectly. No sizing up was required.  Hope this helps!





Havanese 28 said:


> I found this style to run small.  I wear a US 7 M and I buy the Aquazzura Sexy Thing in 37.5 ( half size larger than the US equivalent of 37).  The same is true for the Wild Thing.  Even if the site says " true to size", definitely go up at least half a size.  They are fun, versatile statement shoes, and comfortable as well!





LavenderIce said:


> Hi old friend!
> 
> I just tried these on at Barneys. 37 is my old VP size in CL and 37 is how I fit in these as well. I would risk toe over hang if I sized down to 36.5.



Thanks everyone! Might be taking the plunge soon.


----------



## gatorpooh

I picked up another pair of Sexy Things yesterday. I also bought the Oui Baby ankle boots, but not sure if I'll keep them. I feel like they are too similar.


----------



## H BAGFAN

shoes4ever said:


> Couldn't resist getting these cheery 60mm pom pom sandals (officially called Pon Pon):sunnies


Amazing sandal


----------



## Havanese 28

gatorpooh said:


> I picked up another pair of Sexy Things yesterday. I also bought the Oui Baby ankle boots, but not sure if I'll keep them. I feel like they are too similar.
> View attachment 3364539
> View attachment 3364540


I do think they are very similar, and of the two, I'd definitely choose the Sexy Thing sandals!  I just purchased my second pair of these in Nude after wearing my first pair for several years.  I also have them in lipstick Red and plan to get black as well.  I've tried to get the Navy, but they are always sold out in my size.  These shoes are so chic, versatile and comfortable.  Congrats on yours!


----------



## cubby

My newly acquired Belgravia suede flats. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Nanni84no

Hello, I am considering buying a pair of the Dancer lace-up flats ballerina. I am usually a 36. Should I go for the same size? 
It will be a graduation gift for myself  just finished my masters degree.


----------



## gatorpooh

Aquazzura Belgravia wedges [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Nanni84no

Here are my new lace-up dancer flats. I love them! They are super comfortable. The leather is very soft so I am pretty sure that they will mold themselves after my feet. Might have to have New soles put on though as leather soles won't last long with this unstable Scandinavian weather.


----------



## coconutsboston

gatorpooh said:


> Aquazzura Belgravia wedges [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3398096


These are fab!


----------



## gatorpooh

coconutsboston said:


> These are fab!


Thanks


----------



## ccgal

hi - am looking for a wild thing 85 in royal blue at size IT 35 or US 5 so please let me know if anyone sight it. cheers.


----------



## gatorpooh

LOVE my new Pom Pom Sandals


----------



## Rosieisgood

Impulsively said:


> Also echoing laureenthemean, I'd be curious to hear what others say of the sizing compared to Louboutin. In particular the So Kate model which I am a 38.5 (toes pretty compact but length perfect, no slippage) or 39 (toes are a bit less crushed but a teeny tiny bit of heel slippage).
> 
> I'm interested in a pair of the closed-toe Amazon heels and wondering how much the suede might stretch? I also have wide feet and long toes which sometimes makes fitting into designer shoes a challenge, so I'm hoping the suede is more forgiving.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi,
It's my first time posting on tpf and it's a tad bit late but I happen to have both So Kate and Amazon  
Here are my size for CL shoes, the sizing for CL shoes are always tricky because the sizing is just so different  
Pigalle(old style) 36 for 120, 37 for 100
So Kate 37(tad bit heel slippage but 36.5 would be too small making it impossible to walk)
Pigalle Follies 36.5 
Most other styles, I wear 37 for 100s and 36.5 for higher ones.

For all my Aquazzura heels, I wear 38. I have the Amazon 105, Alexa 50, Belgravia flats, Belgravia pumps and Forever Marilyn. 
They all took me half day to break them in but after that they are the most comfortable heels ever!!

I have super wide feet as well so actually wearing Aquazzura heels are way more comfortable than CLs. Like the other ladies here said, it takes a bit time to put them on the first time but after that its just a few seconds  
You can adjust the straps on the Amazon to fit you better and they makes you feet look super slim! And the straps make the shoes incredibly stable, super easy to walk in! 
The leather Aquazzura use is softer than CL shoes but at the same time way more delicate!! They do tend to look "tired" if you wear them too often so I always do my best to not wearing them twice in the same week so the shoes will always look new. 
Oh! If you have long toes, Aquazzura heels will probably show super sexy toe cleavage  one thing I love Aquazzura heels more than CL is how every pair of my Aquazzura shoes perfect sexy toe cleavage! I think Mr.Osorio is a genius!!


----------



## Rosieisgood

Nanni84no said:


> Here are my new lace-up dancer flats. I love them! They are super comfortable. The leather is very soft so I am pretty sure that they will mold themselves after my feet. Might have to have New soles put on though as leather soles won't last long with this unstable Scandinavian weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402669



These are lovely!!  
I must get these as well  thanks for posting!!


----------



## thegirlys

Aquazzura Palm Beach wedge espadrilles !! [emoji173]️


----------



## Yogathlete

I feel like Aquazzura doesn't get enough love... I searched for threads but this was the only one I found with many responses. I would love to see more photos of everyone's shoes! One of my favorite brands because of the comfort and design


----------



## Pishi

Hello all, I visited the Aquazzura boutique in Florence last September.  It was fabulous!  I should post my pictures of the store.  =)  I didn't buy anything at the time, because I'd hit up Gianvito Rossi in Milan earlier that week.  I've always been curious, however, and recently tried on these babies.  I ended up buying them at Saks because there's a spend $800 get $200 deal going on. They are really comfy, and cute/sexy.  What do you think?  I'll post mod shots after I get them.


----------



## Yogathlete

Pishi said:


> Hello all, I visited the Aquazzura boutique in Florence last September.  It was fabulous!  I should post my pictures of the store.  =)  I didn't buy anything at the time, because I'd hit up Gianvito Rossi in Milan earlier that week.  I've always been curious, however, and recently tried on these babies.  I ended up buying them at Saks because there's a spend $800 get $200 deal going on. They are really comfy, and cute/sexy.  What do you think?  I'll post mod shots after I get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436319


Love those! I've been eyeing what I need at Saks while they have this promo... Can't wait for the mod shots!


----------



## randr21

I should break my new pair out.


----------



## Hdream

Pishi said:


> Hello all, I visited the Aquazzura boutique in Florence last September.  It was fabulous!  I should post my pictures of the store.  =)  I didn't buy anything at the time, because I'd hit up Gianvito Rossi in Milan earlier that week.  I've always been curious, however, and recently tried on these babies.  I ended up buying them at Saks because there's a spend $800 get $200 deal going on. They are really comfy, and cute/sexy.  What do you think?  I'll post mod shots after I get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436319



Please share how they sizing, I want to order them online, but not sure about size. Thank you.


----------



## Hdream

Havanese 28 said:


> Beautiful!  I have the Sexy Thing Suede Sandals in Nude, Red and now Black!  They are so gorgeous, comfortable, versatile and " Sexy"!  I love Aquazzura!



Please help with sizing, I'm usually 38,5 in Italian, what size should I get???


----------



## Yogathlete

Hdream said:


> Please help with sizing, I'm usually 38,5 in Italian, what size should I get???


What style are you looking to get?


----------



## Hdream

Yogathlete said:


> What style are you looking to get?



Thank you for answer! I'm looking for wild things 85 mm heel. Can't figure out what size, I got once sexy thing you know like open toe bootie and they were a bit small in my arch, but again it's bootie, so can't decide. My manolis is all 38,5, Rossi 38,5. Gucci and etc. CL is 39, so really appreciate if you can help. [emoji255][emoji253]


----------



## Yogathlete

Hdream said:


> Thank you for answer! I'm looking for wild things 85 mm heel. Can't figure out what size, I got once sexy thing you know like open toe bootie and they were a bit small in my arch, but again it's bootie, so can't decide. My manolis is all 38,5, Rossi 38,5. Gucci and etc. CL is 39, so really appreciate if you can help. [emoji255][emoji253]


I would get 39, if the bootie was too small in 38.5. Their sizing imo has been smaller especially in their open toe shoes.


----------



## Hdream

Yogathlete said:


> I would get 39, if the bootie was too small in 38.5. Their sizing imo has been smaller especially in their open toe shoes.



Thank you, will go with 39! Let you know how it's going


----------



## LavenderIce

Ginger sandals. My first pair.  Happy to join the club.


----------



## jlg12678

Head's up ladies. I work for shopbop.com. We are currently having our Friends and Family.  Any order up to $500 is 25% off and any order over $500 is 30% off. I just wanted to share as we have tons of aquazzuras right now and they rarely go on sale.


----------



## jlg12678

It is mainevent16


----------



## Picard

I ordered my first pair of Aquazzurra in Net a Porter. I will post about them. I didn't find information about this booties (are resort 2017 season)


----------



## smiley13tree

Picard said:


> View attachment 3543058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my first pair of Aquazzurra in Net a Porter. I will post about them. I didn't find information about this booties (are resort 2017 season)



They're beautiful! Can't wait to see what you think of them


----------



## Impulsively

Rosieisgood said:


> Hi,
> It's my first time posting on tpf and it's a tad bit late but I happen to have both So Kate and Amazon
> Here are my size for CL shoes, the sizing for CL shoes are always tricky because the sizing is just so different
> Pigalle(old style) 36 for 120, 37 for 100
> So Kate 37(tad bit heel slippage but 36.5 would be too small making it impossible to walk)
> Pigalle Follies 36.5
> Most other styles, I wear 37 for 100s and 36.5 for higher ones.
> 
> For all my Aquazzura heels, I wear 38. I have the Amazon 105, Alexa 50, Belgravia flats, Belgravia pumps and Forever Marilyn.
> They all took me half day to break them in but after that they are the most comfortable heels ever!!
> 
> I have super wide feet as well so actually wearing Aquazzura heels are way more comfortable than CLs. Like the other ladies here said, it takes a bit time to put them on the first time but after that its just a few seconds
> You can adjust the straps on the Amazon to fit you better and they makes you feet look super slim! And the straps make the shoes incredibly stable, super easy to walk in!
> The leather Aquazzura use is softer than CL shoes but at the same time way more delicate!! They do tend to look "tired" if you wear them too often so I always do my best to not wearing them twice in the same week so the shoes will always look new.
> Oh! If you have long toes, Aquazzura heels will probably show super sexy toe cleavage  one thing I love Aquazzura heels more than CL is how every pair of my Aquazzura shoes perfect sexy toe cleavage! I think Mr.Osorio is a genius!!



Thank you so much for this comparison Rosieisgood! Nice to know there ar other wide-footed gals out there still able to enjoy the luxury shoe  I didn't end up getting the Amazon but I did pick up a pair of Christy flats on a Shopbop promotion. Went with 39.5 and they are perfect! Was surprised that they didn't need any breaking in at all. I do agree that the suede seems very delicate so I'm not wearing them s an everyday shoe haha. Thanks again!


----------



## Impulsively

melvel said:


> Hi, I'm a US size 9 in most shoe brands. Would the Christy in 39.5 or 40 be ok for me?


I'm 8.5 or 9 depending on the shoe, also because I have wide feet. I went with the 39.5 in th Christy (suede) and it's perfect for me, not loose at all and no breaking in required (suede was extremely soft). I don't think there is a huge difference between the half sizes so I would guess you'd be ok in either.


----------



## Chrissy131

Just received my first pair today from FedEx...found these from Barneys sale it was 60% off


----------



## Rosieisgood

Chrissy131 said:


> Just received my first pair today from FedEx...found these from Barneys sale it was 60% off
> View attachment 3545080



Gorgeous colors!!


----------



## Impulsively

Chrissy131 said:


> Just received my first pair today from FedEx...found these from Barneys sale it was 60% off
> View attachment 3545080


Gorgeous! Is that the blush and light grey? I'm dying to buy them now... Wish I didn't live in Canada - Barney's makes it so complicated to ship here!


----------



## Chrissy131

Impulsively said:


> Gorgeous! Is that the blush and light grey? I'm dying to buy them now... Wish I didn't live in Canada - Barney's makes it so complicated to ship here!



Yes light grey and blush..the light grey is so pretty...can't resist the price I was eyeing on blue velvet one on saks but I Barneys pair was better


----------



## LavenderIce

Chrissy131 said:


> Just received my first pair today from FedEx...found these from Barneys sale it was 60% off
> View attachment 3545080



Great pairs!  Congrats on your sale finds.


----------



## mollylope

Chrissy131 said:


> Just received my first pair today from FedEx...found these from Barneys sale it was 60% off
> View attachment 3545080



Are the pink ones "blush", which they currently have on sale? Do you have any pics on?

I went to the store to try them on but they are only online now!


----------



## Chrissy131

mollylope said:


> Are the pink ones "blush", which they currently have on sale? Do you have any pics on?
> 
> I went to the store to try them on but they are only online now!



Yes it's blush...I do have pic for both color


----------



## mollylope

Chrissy131 said:


> Yes it's blush...I do have pic for both color
> View attachment 3550153
> 
> View attachment 3550154


So pretty! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## gatorpooh

Got the Christy flats in white from the Barney's sale. They look so big in this pic! I ordered the blush ones as well and they should be here next week. Not sure if I am going to keep both. I do love the blush but I feel like I will wear the white more [emoji848]


----------



## mollylope

I bought both the grey from Barneys, and the following embroidered pair from Net-A-Porter

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...ra/christy-embroidered-canvas-point-toe-flats

I won't be able to keep both though! I love the embroidered version, but worry that the stitching may come apart very quickly after a few wears.


----------



## Chrissy131

mollylope said:


> I bought both the grey from Barneys, and the following embroidered pair from Net-A-Porter
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...ra/christy-embroidered-canvas-point-toe-flats
> 
> I won't be able to keep both though! I love the embroidered version, but worry that the stitching may come apart very quickly after a few wears.




Vote for grey...I just feel embroidered version is kinda seasonal...grey will be long lasting


----------



## gatorpooh

My blush Aquazzura Christy flats arrived today. I love the color! I'm definitely keeping these. Still undecided about the white.


----------



## LavenderIce

gatorpooh said:


> My blush Aquazzura Christy flats arrived today. I love the color! I'm definitely keeping these. Still undecided about the white.
> View attachment 3553087



Can't you keep them all?  You got them at such a good deal, right?


----------



## gatorpooh

LavenderIce said:


> Can't you keep them all?  You got them at such a good deal, right?



I got them for less than $300 each, so they were definitely a good deal. I will likely keep both [emoji846]


----------



## Impulsively

Chrissy131 said:


> Yes it's blush...I do have pic for both color
> View attachment 3550153
> 
> View attachment 3550154


Ooh thanks for the additional pictures!


----------



## deltalady

Grabbed these Amazon pumps
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 today from Saks


----------



## randr21

deltalady said:


> Grabbed these Amazon pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today from Saks


Love them on you.  I got the white sandal version.



deltalady said:


> Grabbed these Amazon pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today from Saks


Love them on you.  I got the white sandal version.


----------



## coconutsboston

deltalady said:


> Grabbed these Amazon pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today from Saks



These are fierce!


----------



## randr21




----------



## keywi100

deltalady said:


> Grabbed these Amazon pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today from Saks



Beautiful shoes! How do you find the sizing of these compared to US sizing?


----------



## deltalady

keywi100 said:


> Beautiful shoes! How do you find the sizing of these compared to US sizing?



I wear a US 8.5/9 and these are a 39.5. That was the only size left so I don't know how a 39 would've fit me but these fit fine.


----------



## rosascloset

Lots of discounted aquazurra shoes at Saks , not particularly a good price but it's around 50% off!


----------



## rosascloset

Also spotted these in barneys ny.


----------



## Yogathlete

Just scored the sexy thing bootie! Wanted a changeup from my Amazon sandals and pumps. Got them for a great deal. Link below:
https://www.shopbop.com/sexy-thing-...her-shopbysize-viewall&os=false&colorId=11231


----------



## deltalady

DH surprised me with the sandal version of the Amazon! They are currently $223 on Forward by Elyse


----------



## ipekkeles

Happy New Year everyone!

I'm wondering if there is a sizing difference between regular leather Christy flats and glitter Christy flats. I have my eye on a glitter pair and normally wear a EU size 38. Should i size up to a 38.5 since glitter flats are less like to relax with wear?


----------



## flakky305

Aquazzura Christy pump....Got them for a steal price of $167.00 [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]. What's not to love about this n plus the price even better.


----------



## Sushibaby123

W





flakky305 said:


> Aquazzura Christy pump....Got them for a steal price of $167.00 [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]. What's not to love about this n plus the price even better.


Wow! Great price! Where did you find them?


----------



## flakky305

Farfetch


----------



## Picard

I had to return them I tryed 2 sizes and ARE SO BIG! it's no normal the sizing of the boots!! I use to be a 39 or 39.5 (italian size) and I tryed 39 and 38.5 and was no difference! Sooo big both. Also the suede is supersoft (is a dream!) and I was worried about if the shoes comes bigger with the use for it... I really like the design, heel, etc.. but is not a model to buy it online. And I cannot do it in my city


----------



## Picard

In Net a Porter are some Christy at 60% discount


----------



## keywi100

Black and light gray christy are half off here. I ordered a pair last week. Fit is true to US size for me. 7=37 http://m.jildorshoes.com/product.cfm/hurl/christy-flat-black-leather/PI=146870


----------



## mssmelanie

A bunch of Aquazzura on sale at Barneys http://www.barneys.com/designer/aquazzura/women/N-ikebc8Z1mipr5a?Ns=product.minSalePrice|0
 I was able to get a pair of Sexy Thing's last week for $180!


----------



## mssmelanie

mssmelanie said:


> A bunch of Aquazzura on sale at Barneys http://www.barneys.com/designer/aquazzura/women/N-ikebc8Z1mipr5a?Ns=product.minSalePrice|0
> I was able to get a pair of Sexy Thing's last week for $180!


I'm in love!  The suede is so soft and the 85 mm heel height is a very comfortable height for me!   And I like the pineapple charm on the bottom of the shoe.


----------



## flakky305

Farfetch[emoji844]


----------



## mssmelanie

I got the brown pair from Neiman Marcus online when they had extra 20% off.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I snagged the Sexy Things in nude at Shopbop for under $200. Already had them in navy but how could I say no?! These are SO comfortable!!...well for heels


----------



## mssmelanie

Awesome!  I bet the navy is gorgeous!  And I definitely want to get a nude pair!


----------



## mssmelanie

Just saw Sexy Thing Saks.com $169.50 size 7.5 for chocolate!  Final sale..http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...quazzura&N=4294908647+306624247&bmUID=lEpDqDW


----------



## Nanni84no

Here are my newest babies! Aquazzura shoes are on sale on almost every website at the moment and I have been wanting these for a year. These are the ink blue suede Christy flats. They look black in the photo, but they are navy blue.  I find them true to size in my normal size 36. I got these from mytheresa and they were 30%off . I have another pair on the way from Farfetch that were 40%. I got them in a beige colored suede. Super exited! Love it when I find good deals like this.


----------



## candi_s

Nanni84no said:


> Here are my newest babies! Aquazzura shoes are on sale on almost every website at the moment and I have been wanting these for a year. These are the ink blue suede Christy flats. They look black in the photo, but they are navy blue.  I find them true to size in my normal size 36. I got these from mytheresa and they were 30%off . I have another pair on the way from Farfetch that were 40%. I got them in a beige colored suede. Super exited! Love it when I find good deals like this.


I sized up half size as most of the reviews said to do so if one has wide feet.. which I do. now I hope it's not too big!


----------



## mssmelanie

I love these!  You got such a good deal.  I wish I could wear flats like these but I have such a high arch!


Nanni84no said:


> Here are my newest babies! Aquazzura shoes are on sale on almost every website at the moment and I have been wanting these for a year. These are the ink blue suede Christy flats. They look black in the photo, but they are navy blue.  I find them true to size in my normal size 36. I got these from mytheresa and they were 30%off . I have another pair on the way from Farfetch that were 40%. I got them in a beige colored suede. Super exited! Love it when I find good deals like this.


----------



## Bommie

Hi Ladies, 
I'm about to purchase my first pair of Belgravia Flat ballerinas but can't decide black or nude color. I have read through the forum and most of you ladies have black color.. any thoughts on the nude?


----------



## nattle

Have received my first Aquazzura shoes today! Been looking for summer sandals for weeks and I'm so pleased with them. I'm usually a Chanel and Roger Vivier girl so it's a nice change to buy a new brand. 

However, I still feel my calves are too big/ thick for the sandals [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]. Oh well they are too pretty to be missed!


----------



## LavenderIce

nattle said:


> Have received my first Aquazzura shoes today! Been looking for summer sandals for weeks and I'm so pleased with them. I'm usually a Chanel and Roger Vivier girl so it's a nice change to buy a new brand.
> 
> However, I still feel my calves are too big/ thick for the sandals [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]. Oh well they are too pretty to be missed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717582
> View attachment 3717583



They look great on you!


----------



## loveydovey35

Not much activity on this thread lately, I am hoping we can get it going again as the Fall collection is starting to show up on-line and at my local boutiques. Anyone have any new shoes to share with us?

I did see that Saks is having a huge sale on Azquazurras, I always wanted the Amazon pair with the open toe but ended up getting them in the pump style, wondering if these shoes are dated and should pass? the sale price is so tempting....


----------



## Yogathlete

I love Aquazzura! I have a pair of the Amazon open toe and closed toe and the sexy thing bootie. All super comfortable. They really embraced the 'lace up' style. I want a pair of the 'christy' flats when they get discounted


----------



## Yogathlete

Current Aqua collection


----------



## Ici

has anyone else experienced the leather strap on their chrissy splitting? I only wore mine once and there are little splits all along the strap.  I am very disappointed with the quality.


----------



## loveydovey35

Yogathlete said:


> Current Aqua collection



Beautiful collection! i wasnt sure if these were "past season" styles. 

I have the Amazon in the nude pump and really like it. I don't know if Saks has the "Christi" on sale, but they have quite a few that are, check them out.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I haven't checked this thread in a while, so glad to see more Aquazzura fans. I've added a few more pairs of shoes to my collection. Thanks for letting me share!

Sexy Thing with Gold Heels





Amazon Sandals in Exotic/Multicolor



Disco Thing in Blue Sequins





Belgravia Kitten Heels


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Christy Flats alone and with more shoes!





Amazon Pumps


----------



## loveydovey35

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Christy Flats alone and with more shoes!
> View attachment 3786599
> 
> View attachment 3786606
> 
> 
> Amazon Pumps
> View attachment 3786602
> 
> View attachment 3786603



Gorgeous collection! yay! I am so happy to see that others are posting to this thread, the quality and craftsmanship of Acquazurra shoes is above par. I decided to get the Amazon sandals in black, here is a picture, thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Jenes

Christy Leopard Print Flats - TTS 37


----------



## christy555

Hi there, I'm new to Aquzzura and need some advice on how to tie the shoes...

I recently bought a pair of flats with pom pom, the shoes is so cute, however they keeps untie while walking, I guess the pom poms adds weight to it. 

Can anyone give me any tips to keep them fixed? Thank you so much! The pair I got is like this:


----------



## mssmelanie

christy555 said:


> Hi there, I'm new to Aquzzura and need some advice on how to tie the shoes...
> 
> I recently bought a pair of flats with pom pom, the shoes is so cute, however they keeps untie while walking, I guess the pom poms adds weight to it.
> 
> Can anyone give me any tips to keep them fixed? Thank you so much! The pair I got is like this:



I was having that issue also. Can u just double knot it?


----------



## JuneHawk

I went to a sample sale a few weeks ago and got my first pair of Aquazzuras. They are the Beverly Hills with a chunky heel. I go them for $173.75 with tax, the original price was $695 before tax. Not bad!


----------



## mssmelanie

Not bad!  That's fantastic!  I love them and you got such a great deal.


----------



## paigecoal

Hey everyone, I need the help of all you amazing Aquazzura experts please. Especially anyone who has bought or seen the forever Marilyn pumps. 
I was in a lurch for a wedding and bought these Aquazzura Forever Marilyn 105 pumps in poppy red on ebay in a size 36.5 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Aqua...var=541332333369&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Looking at the shoes now though, I can't shake the feeling though that they feel off. They look similar to the pictures but the construction seems shoddier than a luxury shoe, I attached closeups of the side of the heels where I feel like I can see the stitching/glue. And the stamped/engraved made in italy/aquazurra underneath the pineapple seems a bit off as well. The suede also seems much less luxurious than the suede on my other shoes that I know are authentic for sure. I don't know if this is because they are real but just faded or because they are fake and faux suede. Another thing I noticed is that the shoes feel lighter than I would expect. My jimmy choos have some heft as do all my more expensive shoes. Not sure if this is consistent with the brand though. 
I feel even more worried after seeing this link for fakes that look virtually identical to my shoes. 
http://www.rugmalls.top/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=18595
I messaged the ebay seller beforehand and they said all their shoes were guaranteed authentic but I'm not as familiar with this brand so I'm unsure. 
Please let me know if I'm being paranoid. I'd love nothing more than to be wrong. Thank you in advance!
(please check this link below in the authenticate forum for more pics, I can't seem to upload them again in this thread.) https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/page-680


----------



## ncch

new to aquazzura here - 

im looking at a pair of lace up flats - not sure the name of the style but wanted to know if aquazzura usually runs true to size?  and if their flats are pretty comfortable?  i tried them on in store a while ago and i think i remember them being a tiny bit tight and i didnt think i needed to go up a size.  this would stretch right?

thanks!


----------



## k*d

ncch said:


> new to aquazzura here -
> 
> im looking at a pair of lace up flats - not sure the name of the style but wanted to know if aquazzura usually runs true to size?  and if their flats are pretty comfortable?  i tried them on in store a while ago and i think i remember them being a tiny bit tight and i didnt think i needed to go up a size.  this would stretch right?
> 
> thanks!



The flats are sized about the same as Valentino flats for me. I take a 38.5 in both though I'm a 38 for Gucci and Miu Miu.


----------



## bluejinx

k*d said:


> The flats are sized about the same as Valentino flats for me. I take a 38.5 in both though I'm a 38 for Gucci and Miu Miu.



What if I take a 39 in both YSL and Charlotte Olympia but a 39.5 in Pierre Hardy and Jimmy Choo. Would you suggest I get a 39 or 39.5?


----------



## k*d

bluejinx said:


> What if I take a 39 in both YSL and Charlotte Olympia but a 39.5 in Pierre Hardy and Jimmy Choo. Would you suggest I get a 39 or 39.5?



It sounds like you could go either way, and the laces give flexibility for a looser fit in the 39.5. Also, if your feet are on the wider side then definitely the 39.5. 

Are you able to order from a place with free shipping and returns?


----------



## bluejinx

k*d said:


> It sounds like you could go either way, and the laces give flexibility for a looser fit in the 39.5. Also, if your feet are on the wider side then definitely the 39.5.
> 
> Are you able to order from a place with free shipping and returns?




No. That's what's usually sucky about not living in the USA. By time you return and deal with duty and customs and shipping it's not worth returning.

My feet are on the narrow side though. I'll have to try them on next time I'm in NYC I guess.


----------



## randr21

Excuse my non pedi, but I had to share my new sexy thing heels.


----------



## LuxePRW

Bought these Aquazzura Wild Thing 85mm at the Bloomingdale's outlet for $125. Really want them in Cognac and the 105mm heel. May sell these or return, still debating........The price was too good to pass up.


----------



## hellomashimaro

Contemplating a pair of the Sexy Things, how do you ladies like them? comfortable? and how did you go for sizing? I love my Wild Things in the higher heel, but after two wears, the red suede isnt looking too flash


----------



## randr21

hellomashimaro said:


> Contemplating a pair of the Sexy Things, how do you ladies like them? comfortable? and how did you go for sizing? I love my Wild Things in the higher heel, but after two wears, the red suede isnt looking too flash


I adore them, and already got another pair.  My feet feel so pampered surrounded by all the suede, and not one blister in sight. Aquazzura designs for comfort and I've been in these for entire night without any problems.

They fit tts for me.  I do spray suede protestant first to prolong the life. 

Love how I can throw these on with jeans and be chic and comfy at same time.


----------



## randr21




----------



## hellomashimaro

I love those brown ones! Was eyeing them too but think I'll stick to nude or black for my first pair. So you're happy with the suede quality? 
Yeah I tried them on yesterday and they are soooo soft, heck even the Wild Thing is comfy!


----------



## randr21

hellomashimaro said:


> I love those brown ones! Was eyeing them too but think I'll stick to nude or black for my first pair. So you're happy with the suede quality?
> Yeah I tried them on yesterday and they are soooo soft, heck even the Wild Thing is comfy!


Brown ones were on sale so I grabbed them since I love the embroidery and color.

I'm happy with the quality. more than other designer shoes, and they're more reasonably priced too.

I don't have wild thing, but I do have their lace up Amazon heels. Did you see their collab with Claudia?


----------



## mssmelanie

hellomashimaro said:


> Contemplating a pair of the Sexy Things, how do you ladies like them? comfortable? and how did you go for sizing? I love my Wild Things in the higher heel, but after two wears, the red suede isnt looking too flash



I agree!  They are so comfortable and I always get compliments when I wear them!  It runs TTS


----------



## hellomashimaro

Sorry to ask so many questions guys! im usually a 37.5 in most shoes (saint laurent tributes, CL So Kate, Aquazzura WIld thing..), but as i have a high arch i had to go to size 38 in the Sexy Thing, this is the same for me in the Valentino Rockstuds...im now wondering what size to go for in the Amazon sandal (leather not suede)?? 37.5 or 38?

any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Havanese 28

hellomashimaro said:


> Contemplating a pair of the Sexy Things, how do you ladies like them? comfortable? and how did you go for sizing? I love my Wild Things in the higher heel, but after two wears, the red suede isnt looking too flash


I love them!  I have them in Nude, and I am already on my second pair.  I loved them so much and found them so versatile, I bought them again when the first pair started to show signs of wear.  I also have them in Red, and they are very versatile and fun in this color.  They are a classic, I think.  I wear a US 7 Medium, and I got these in a 37.5,so half size up.  That’s the size I buy in Valentino Rockstud and YSL Tribute.


----------



## hellomashimaro

*Bump*
any advice for the Amazon sandal sizing? Im a 37.5 in the wild thing heels, and a 38 in the sexy thing due to a high arch. thanks


----------



## randr21

hellomashimaro said:


> *Bump*
> any advice for the Amazon sandal sizing? Im a 37.5 in the wild thing heels, and a 38 in the sexy thing due to a high arch. thanks


I feel that both styles have high arches, but if you went w 38 in sexy thing, then do same with Amazon. Or better yet, but both sz and return one?


----------



## hellomashimaro

randr21 said:


> I feel that both styles have high arches, but if you went w 38 in sexy thing, then do same with Amazon. Or better yet, but both sz and return one?


Thank you. Returns are pricey as I'll be purchasing internationally (or via consignment if I find the colour I want) so gotta get the right size lol. I was worried about sizing up because they look quite open at the front. Love your white ones when I looked through the entire thread


----------



## randr21

hellomashimaro said:


> Thank you. Returns are pricey as I'll be purchasing internationally (or via consignment if I find the colour I want) so gotta get the right size lol. I was worried about sizing up because they look quite open at the front. Love your white ones when I looked through the entire thread


Thanks, I'm checking out another pair of Amazon's too. Unfortunately, I wear all of my shoes in same sz for aquazzura, valentino or gianvito Rossi, so I'm not best help. The good thing about Amazon's are that lace ups can be made tighter to hold your foot in if they're a bit big.  A footpetal some can help w anti-slide too.  Good luck!  I wear mine all the time.


----------



## hellomashimaro

randr21 said:


> Thanks, I'm checking out another pair of Amazon's too. Unfortunately, I wear all of my shoes in same sz for aquazzura, valentino or gianvito Rossi, so I'm not best help. The good thing about Amazon's are that lace ups can be made tighter to hold your foot in if they're a bit big.  A footpetal some can help w anti-slide too.  Good luck!  I wear mine all the time.


See I have to size up in the rockstuds to 38 because of my high arch haha, it's so annoying!
I really would've loved a pair of the amazon pumps but can't seem to find them anymore  but the variety of colours and finishes in the amazon sandal is amazing!


----------



## randr21

hellomashimaro said:


> See I have to size up in the rockstuds to 38 because of my high arch haha, it's so annoying!
> I really would've loved a pair of the amazon pumps but can't seem to find them anymore  but the variety of colours and finishes in the amazon sandal is amazing!


Fwrd.com has amazons on sale.  I'm stalking to see if they'll go down more before buying.  Lots of sizes too.


----------



## pjrufus

Thinking of buying these Aquazurras for a wedding. I'm a 7 narrow in Stuart Weitzman, 7 1/2 for pointed toe (comfort) or sandal (so long toes don't hang over.) I'm thinking a 7 in these, and if they are not too wide the laces may make up for that. These would be my first Aquazurras, and I can't find any reviews on this style, for fit or comfort. Any advice or opinions welcomed.


----------



## hellomashimaro

guys- do you get heel tips with your aquazzuras??? ive just noticed i havent had any in the pairs i have!


----------



## randr21

hellomashimaro said:


> guys- do you get heel tips with your aquazzuras??? ive just noticed i havent had any in the pairs i have!


I don't think so, but will double check when I get home.


----------



## randr21

hellomashimaro said:


> guys- do you get heel tips with your aquazzuras??? ive just noticed i havent had any in the pairs i have!


Nope, no tips in mine.


----------



## hellomashimaro

randr21 said:


> Nope, no tips in mine.


Thanks for checking! So weird they don't include any!


----------



## LavenderIce

No extra tips with my pairs either.


----------



## hellomashimaro

Ok got an issue here, anyone else had this happen?? Never have I seen this in a pair of shoes in my life let alone a designer pair. First wear!!! One foot is fine though. Just a bad glue job?
Emailing FWRD about it and hoping I get a half decent reply. Really bummed out.


----------



## randr21

hellomashimaro said:


> Ok got an issue here, anyone else had this happen?? Never have I seen this in a pair of shoes in my life let alone a designer pair. First wear!!! One foot is fine though. Just a bad glue job?
> Emailing FWRD about it and hoping I get a half decent reply. Really bummed out.


So sorry to hear about this!  Really hope FWRD will respond positively.  I haven't experienced this with mine. It def looks like a defect. Let us know what they say...


----------



## hellomashimaro

randr21 said:


> So sorry to hear about this!  Really hope FWRD will respond positively.  I haven't experienced this with mine. It def looks like a defect. Let us know what they say...


They were pretty good and asked if I wanted a refund or exchange. I asked for a refund because I honestly wasn't happy with the quality of the finish on the shoes. I could see the glue on the heel. Maybe this pair was just full of defects? The hard ware on the laces also had this weird dent/scratch on it!
They will process the refund once the shoes reach them....hopefully


----------



## eny__

Hi there, I am planning to buy a pair of Sexy Thing sandals and need some advice on the heel height and the shade "Nude". I was just going to buy nude/size 39 on Shopbop with the spring discount (usd 423 final price). I wanted to check whether they had the same in Neiman Marcus and found out that they're on 50% sale (usd 254 final price) . But the heels are 4'' on Shopbop, and 3.4'' on Neiman Marcus. And Neiman Marcus has two colors (neutralbad and nude) ?? But it's not possible to see both colors, which is strange. Any ideas on the heel heights and shades?
Thank you


----------



## SalmaB

eny__ said:


> Hi there, I am planning to buy a pair of Sexy Thing sandals and need some advice on the heel height and the shade "Nude". I was just going to buy nude/size 39 on Shopbop with the spring discount (usd 423 final price). I wanted to check whether they had the same in Nordstrom and found out that they're on 50% sale (usd 254 final price) . But the heels are 4'' on Shopbop, and 3.4'' on Nordstrom. And Nordstrom has two colors (neutralbad and nude) ?? But it's not possible to see both colors, which is strange. Any ideas on the heel heights and shades?
> Thank you


Hey! Sexy Thing sandals are gorg!!! I would recommend to get them from Nordstrom as that is quite the difference in price... also, I know that there's only one nude color in that shoe style for aquazzura, so most likely it's the same as well as heel height usually around 100mm/4inches 
Hope this helps Please share pix if you do end up buying 
(BTW I find Aquazzura runs somewhat small... I am a US 8 and always got 39)


----------



## eny__

SalmaB said:


> Hey! Sexy Thing sandals are gorg!!! I would recommend to get them from Nordstrom as that is quite the difference in price... also, I know that there's only one nude color in that shoe style for aquazzura, so most likely it's the same as well as heel height usually around 100mm/4inches
> Hope this helps Please share pix if you do end up buying
> (BTW I find Aquazzura runs somewhat small... I am a US 8 and always got 39)


Thanks for your prompt reply  yes I searched and did not see any Aquazzura color called Neutral bad. I guess the heels of Sexy Thing were shorter in older styles (less than 10 cm), and Neiman Marcus has those version. Now I need to decide whether I should buy 8 cm, or 10??? I bought a pair (they were the last ones in the store) in my country in a gorgeous purple color, but they didn't fit and I had to return, you're right they run really small.


----------



## SalmaB

eny__ said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply  yes I searched and did not see any Aquazzura color called Neutral bad. I guess the heels of Sexy Thing were shorter in older styles (less than 10 cm), and Neiman Marcus has those version. Now I need to decide whether I should buy 8 cm, or 10??? I bought a pair (they were the last ones in the store) in my country in a gorgeous purple color, but they didn't fit and I had to return, you're right they run really small.


Yes, they absolutely run small... I would personally get the 8cm because 10is quite high especially since there's no back per say... you have to strap them on and that less support than shoes that have that backing support... but if you're super comfortable with heels and have slingback in 10cm then maybe you should be ok 
Also depends if you are planning on walking on these or just for dinners and sit down events...


----------



## bambistyle

Thinking of getting Aquazzura Belgravia - not 100% sure on flats, kitten heel, or pump from Saks off 5th as they are currently under $200.

I've never purchased Aquazzura's in the past and never tried them on in store before, but I've had always admired them on celebrities and friends.

I'm between a 6.5-7. I normally wear a 6.5 in Steve Madden, Vince Camuto and Tory. I'm a size 37 in Loubs, rag and bone, and Valentino.

What would you ladies recommend for sizing for the flats, heel, and pumps?

Do Aquazzura's tend to stretch a bit after being worn in? Is it recommended to have a snug fit when you first purchase and eventually over time will they seem to be more comfortable?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## VandaOrchid

bambistyle said:


> Thinking of getting Aquazzura Belgravia - not 100% sure on flats, kitten heel, or pump from Saks off 5th as they are currently under $200.
> 
> I've never purchased Aquazzura's in the past and never tried them on in store before, but I've had always admired them on celebrities and friends.
> 
> I'm between a 6.5-7. I normally wear a 6.5 in Steve Madden, Vince Camuto and Tory. I'm a size 37 in Loubs, rag and bone, and Valentino.
> 
> What would you ladies recommend for sizing for the flats, heel, and pumps?
> 
> Do Aquazzura's tend to stretch a bit after being worn in? Is it recommended to have a snug fit when you first purchase and eventually over time will they seem to be more comfortable?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


I love Belgravia and find them TTS. I need a half size smaller in the pumps compared to the flats, which is usually the case for me when I wear heels vs. flats


----------



## Sushibaby123

bambistyle said:


> Thinking of getting Aquazzura Belgravia - not 100% sure on flats, kitten heel, or pump from Saks off 5th as they are currently under $200.
> 
> I've never purchased Aquazzura's in the past and never tried them on in store before, but I've had always admired them on celebrities and friends.
> 
> I'm between a 6.5-7. I normally wear a 6.5 in Steve Madden, Vince Camuto and Tory. I'm a size 37 in Loubs, rag and bone, and Valentino.
> 
> What would you ladies recommend for sizing for the flats, heel, and pumps?
> 
> Do Aquazzura's tend to stretch a bit after being worn in? Is it recommended to have a snug fit when you first purchase and eventually over time will they seem to be more comfortable?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!



I am the same size as you the 37 in the Belgravia was a good fit for me but they are not as comfortable as other Aquazzura flats and I found the zip at the back stiff


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## JuneHawk

I went to the Aquazzura sample sale yesterday and bought these three pairs of shoes. The Sunshine flat, the Christy flat and Boheme tassel pump.


----------



## bambistyle

karly9 said:


> I love Belgravia and find them TTS. I need a half size smaller in the pumps compared to the flats, which is usually the case for me when I wear heels vs. flats


Thank you!!



Sushibaby123 said:


> I am the same size as you the 37 in the Belgravia was a good fit for me but they are not as comfortable as other Aquazzura flats and I found the zip at the back stiff
> Thank you!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





JuneHawk said:


> I went to the Aquazzura sample sale yesterday and bought these three pairs of shoes. The Sunshine flat, the Christy flat and Boheme tassel pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058509
> View attachment 4058510
> View attachment 4058511


Where was the sample sale? I'm so jealous!


----------



## JuneHawk

bambistyle said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the sample sale? I'm so jealous!


NYC


----------



## JuneHawk

I went back to the sale yesterday (last day) and got two more pairs: the Wild pump and the Ivy flat sandal at a bigger discount.


----------



## VandaOrchid

JuneHawk said:


> I went to the Aquazzura sample sale yesterday and bought these three pairs of shoes. The Sunshine flat, the Christy flat and Boheme tassel pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058509
> 
> ATTACH]4058510[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058511



Amazing finds! Is there an email we can get on to find out about these sample sales? I'd love to go when they have their next one


----------



## JuneHawk

karly9 said:


> Amazing finds! Is there an email we can get on to find out about these sample sales? I'd love to go when they have their next one


I don't know, I just follow 260 Sample Sale on Instragram. They are a company in NYC and LA that runs sample sales for brands so the brands don't have to do it themselves. 

I also check out samplesally.com and racked.com on occasion.


----------



## VandaOrchid

JuneHawk said:


> I don't know, I just follow 260 Sample Sale on Instragram. They are a company in NYC and LA that runs sample sales for brands so the brands don't have to do it themselves.
> 
> I also check out samplesally.com and racked.com on occasion.



Thank you!


----------



## cafecreme15

Just ordered my very first pair of Aquazzuras! Got the dolce vita heel in black from Saks for $300 off! I used their size calculator and it said it order a 9.5. I'm a 9 in designers like Cole Haan and Sam Edelman, but a 10 (40) in Jimmy Choos and Louboutin. Im second guessing ordering 39.5 and am wondering if I should grab the 40 while it's still available??


----------



## randr21

cafecreme15 said:


> Just ordered my very first pair of Aquazzuras! Got the dolce vita heel in black from Saks for $300 off! I used their size calculator and it said it order a 9.5. I'm a 9 in designers like Cole Haan and Sam Edelman, but a 10 (40) in Jimmy Choos and Louboutin. Im second guessing ordering 39.5 and am wondering if I should grab the 40 while it's still available??


I think aquas arent as narrow as choos or Loubs so you should be fine, but if you have wider feet, then maybe you want to get the 10 as well.


----------



## cafecreme15

randr21 said:


> I think aquas arent as narrow as choos or Loubs so you should be fine, but if you have wider feet, then maybe you want to get the 10 as well.



My foot is wide in some places and narrower in others, so I ordered the 40 just to be safe! Will send back whatever doesn’t work. Thanks for your help!


----------



## cafecreme15

How do you think the quality and comfort of Aquazzuras compare overall to comparable brands, like Choo, Louboutin, Blahnik, etc.?


----------



## randr21

cafecreme15 said:


> How do you think the quality and comfort of Aquazzuras compare overall to comparable brands, like Choo, Louboutin, Blahnik, etc.?


I think the quality is comparable to loubs or blahniks, but it's not twice as expensive due to those brand's markup. I also don't find loubs or blahnik to be comfortable since they cater to narrower feet, so I haven't bought any in many years.

As for quality, I don't have any defects, glue residue, low quality leather, suede in any of my aquas. I love that they are such a good brand that isn't charging sky high prices, so when on sale, it's easier on my wallet.


----------



## cafecreme15

randr21 said:


> I think the quality is comparable to loubs or blahniks, but it's not twice as expensive due to those brand's markup. I also don't find loubs or blahnik to be comfortable since they cater to narrower feet, so I haven't bought any in many years.
> 
> As for quality, I don't have any defects, glue residue, low quality leather, suede in any of my aquas. I love that they are such a good brand that isn't charging sky high prices, so when on sale, it's easier on my wallet.



This is great to know, thank you! I can’t wait for my shoes to get here!


----------



## rumixa

Picked up my beauties today on sale from David’s[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cafecreme15

rumixa said:


> Picked up my beauties today on sale from David’s[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083363


So fun! Love these


----------



## cafecreme15

My dolce vitas came! These are the 39.5 and I think they work. Will return the 40 I ordered. These definitely are not as narrow as my loubs and choos. My pair from the brand and I think it’s love! The profile on these is very sexy yet is polished and professional.


----------



## randr21

cafecreme15 said:


> My dolce vitas came! These are the 39.5 and I think they work. Will return the 40 I ordered. These definitely are not as narrow as my loubs and choos. My pair from the brand and I think it’s love! The profile on these is very sexy yet is polished and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084525
> View attachment 4084526
> View attachment 4084527


Professional from the front and back and hotness from the side! Looks great on you.  

If its suede, it'll stretch a little and mold perfectly to your feet.


----------



## cafecreme15

randr21 said:


> Professional from the front and back and hotness from the side! Looks great on you.
> 
> If its suede, it'll stretch a little and mold perfectly to your feet.


Thank you! I was wondering if I could actually use a 39 instead, but then I think it might not be enough room in the toes. I'd rather put a pad in these if need be than have them be too tight.


----------



## barbie_86

Can anyone advise re sizing? I'm looking at the Christy flats in leather. I wear a 38.5 or 39 in Jimmy Choo (always a 38.5 in their flats), 38.5 in Louboutin and Valentino. Help appreciated!


----------



## randr21

barbie_86 said:


> Can anyone advise re sizing? I'm looking at the Christy flats in leather. I wear a 38.5 or 39 in Jimmy Choo (always a 38.5 in their flats), 38.5 in Louboutin and Valentino. Help appreciated!


I want to say they run tts, but I don't own Christy flats. If 38.5 is your regular sz, I'd stick with that. As mentioned above, aquas are less narrow than loubs or choos.


----------



## barbie_86

randr21 said:


> I want to say they run tts, but I don't own Christy flats. If 38.5 is your regular sz, I'd stick with that. As mentioned above, aquas are less narrow than loubs or choos.



Thanks! TK Maxx had a pair in a 38.5 so have ordered them, can return if they don't fit but hoping they do as wanted some for ages and they were a good price!


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone own the Mathilde pumps in 75mm??


----------



## Lifeisgreat

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone own the Mathilde pumps in 75mm??



I am trying to find them in my size!  I'm after the light grey and they're sold out in my size on the Aquazzura site, Far Fetch and a few websites I've found. I love that Aquazzura makes some of their styles in various heel heights.  Interesting that none of the major department stores are stocking the Matilde 75.  If you buy them, please post a review.


----------



## cafecreme15

Lifeisgreat said:


> I am trying to find them in my size!  I'm after the light grey and they're sold out in my size on the Aquazzura site, Far Fetch and a few websites I've found. I love that Aquazzura makes some of their styles in various heel heights.  Interesting that none of the major department stores are stocking the Matilde 75.  If you buy them, please post a review.


I will! I'm going to Florence next month so I thought I would try and buy them there to save a little.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

cafecreme15 said:


> I will! I'm going to Florence next month so I thought I would try and buy them there to save a little.


That's so exciting!  Have a wonderful trip.  I look forward to seeing what you buy.


----------



## cafecreme15

Lifeisgreat said:


> That's so exciting!  Have a wonderful trip.  I look forward to seeing what you buy.



Thank you! Very excited to visit the Aquazzura boutique there. It’s supposed to be excellent.


----------



## goldenfountain

Hi all, I'm so happy to be joining the Aquazzura club! I got the Christy flats on sale from their website and got myself a perfect size - 34. I'm usually 34-35 in designer shoes. 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I love this brand. Everyone’s shoes are amazing! I just purchased the Rendez Vous sandals. They look good with everything. This brand is now super high on my radar. Here’s how I just wore them:


----------



## barbie_86

Just picked up some black suede Belgravia flats from TK Maxx (online order) and the zips are super stiff. Like, I am nervous doing them up as I really have to pull hard on them. Can anyone comment? If that's how they're made I guess that's fine, just wondering if they're seconds? Any advice appreciated!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any new Aquazzura beauties ladies [emoji4] need some inspiration


----------



## cafecreme15

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any new Aquazzura beauties ladies [emoji4] need some inspiration


Have been trying very hard to resist but dying for a few things!





These in black. They're supposedly coming out with an 85 height.




This flat where the back heel collapses so it's also a mule.




And these are just so cool.


----------



## Wllwrk4shoes

Hi ladies,

I see this thread has been going on for a while. I read through almost all of the posts but couldn't find anyone say they had narrow feet. I'm debating the Beverly Hills,  Sexy Thing, and Colette. I have flat feet but they are average leaning narrow, like they just make the requirement for narrow. My heels are also narrow. I encounter heel slippage in most pumps and my feel normally slide forward. I am a snug 39 in CL Pigalle Plato and a comfortable 38.5 in Valentino Rockstud pump 85 or 90mm. Any sizing recs based on that? Not sure if I should get 38s or 38.5s


----------



## barbie_86

Wllwrk4shoes said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I see this thread has been going on for a while. I read through almost all of the posts but couldn't find anyone say they had narrow feet. I'm debating the Beverly Hills,  Sexy Thing, and Colette. I have flat feet but they are average leaning narrow, like they just make the requirement for narrow. My heels are also narrow. I encounter heel slippage in most pumps and my feel normally slide forward. I am a snug 39 in CL Pigalle Plato and a comfortable 38.5 in Valentino Rockstud pump 85 or 90mm. Any sizing recs based on that? Not sure if I should get 38s or 38.5s



I take a 38.5 in their flats, and a 38.5 or 39 in their heels. I would say my feet are on the narrow side. I wear a 38.5-39 in Jimmy Choo; a 38-39 in CL; 39-39.5 in MB; and 38.5-39 in Valentino (38.5 in the kitten heels and pumps; 39 in their flats). So based on what you've said I would say to go for the 38.5.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Snowangek

Hello, thank you for all the input, new poster here : 
Does anyone have any sizing experience with the Aquazzura Casablanca Sandal Stilletos? Or any Aquazzura sandals in general? 
Hoping to buy a pair, I usually wear a 39 in CL but they are tight as I have a wider foot. Typically I wear an 8 / 38 in EU sizes. From the sounds of it the sandals run TTS(?)


----------



## randr21

Wllwrk4shoes said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I see this thread has been going on for a while. I read through almost all of the posts but couldn't find anyone say they had narrow feet. I'm debating the Beverly Hills,  Sexy Thing, and Colette. I have flat feet but they are average leaning narrow, like they just make the requirement for narrow. My heels are also narrow. I encounter heel slippage in most pumps and my feel normally slide forward. I am a snug 39 in CL Pigalle Plato and a comfortable 38.5 in Valentino Rockstud pump 85 or 90mm. Any sizing recs based on that? Not sure if I should get 38s or 38.5s



can only comment on sexy thing style, but they run tts for me and i have slightly wide feet so I'd so if you have narrow, i'd go half size down b/c 1) they're suede and 2) they can kind of be laced up, so tightened/loosened according to how bony and wide your feet are.


----------



## randr21

Snowangek said:


> Hello, thank you for all the input, new poster here :
> Does anyone have any sizing experience with the Aquazzura Casablanca Sandal Stilletos? Or any Aquazzura sandals in general?
> Hoping to buy a pair, I usually wear a 39 in CL but they are tight as I have a wider foot. Typically I wear an 8 / 38 in EU sizes. From the sounds of it the sandals run TTS(?)



yes, I own a few pairs of amazon and at least 1 or 2 other sandal styles and they all run tts for me. Aquas are definitely not as tight or narrow as CL, so I'd say go with your regular EU size.


----------



## cafecreme15

Impulse bought these babies over the weekend! Rendezvous pump in 45 mm.


----------



## randr21

cafecreme15 said:


> Impulse bought these babies over the weekend! Rendezvous pump in 45 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339275
> View attachment 4339276


Just saw these in Meghan markle, very statement. Are the gold bands stretchy or metallic?


----------



## cafecreme15

randr21 said:


> Just saw these in Meghan markle, very statement. Are the gold bands stretchy or metallic?


They are metallic. And some of them are textured too which adds a cool dimension to them. I wish they made these in a midi heel, like 75 or 85 mm. Meghan's shoes were the 105 mm version. It was either that or the 45.


----------



## Wllwrk4shoes

barbie_86 said:


> I take a 38.5 in their flats, and a 38.5 or 39 in their heels. I would say my feet are on the narrow side. I wear a 38.5-39 in Jimmy Choo; a 38-39 in CL; 39-39.5 in MB; and 38.5-39 in Valentino (38.5 in the kitten heels and pumps; 39 in their flats). So based on what you've said I would say to go for the 38.5.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks! I just saw these replies. I appreciate it .I ended up going with the 38.5


----------



## Eightbelow

Ladies.... For Aquazzura maryjane flats, is the pineapple logo stamped ? Y do I see some have it some don't?  TIA


----------



## randr21

New shoes


----------



## randr21

Getting ready for sandal weather...need a pedi.


----------



## hokatie

My first Aquazzura pair of shoes


----------



## cafecreme15

I finally found these in 85mm heel height in London! Previously had only seen them in 105mm.


----------



## randr21

hokatie said:


> My first Aquazzura pair of shoes


How pretty is this ballet slipper?  Love the color and texture, so unique.


----------



## randr21

cafecreme15 said:


> I finally found these in 85mm heel height in London! Previously had only seen them in 105mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420805
> View attachment 4420806


I'm trying so hard not to buy a sale pair of 85s right now.


----------



## mssmelanie

hokatie said:


> My first Aquazzura pair of shoes



Love these!  The details are so unique!


----------



## cafecreme15

randr21 said:


> I'm trying so hard not to buy a sale pair of 85s right now.



85mm truly is the perfect heel height! Sorry, probably not helping. Which style are you considering?


----------



## cafecreme15

mssmelanie said:


> Love these!  The details are so unique!



Thank you! I think they still have a classic look but with a fun and interesting twist. Business in the front, party on the sides! Love this about Aquazzura shoes - there is always an element of fun to them.


----------



## randr21

cafecreme15 said:


> 85mm truly is the perfect heel height! Sorry, probably not helping. Which style are you considering?


The same PVC pair I posted above, minimalist is style name iirc, but in black. Ive a tendency to buy multiples if I find something I really like and works well with my lifestyle n wardrobe...


----------



## hokatie

randr21 said:


> How pretty is this ballet slipper?  Love the color and texture, so unique.


Thank you! I’m in love with these when I first saw them online. Luckily it’s also on sale with the very good price


----------



## hokatie

mssmelanie said:


> Love these!  The details are so unique!


Thank you!


----------



## ipekkeles

does anyone have the mondaine flat mules? do they run true to size?


----------



## cafecreme15

ipekkeles said:


> does anyone have the mondaine flat mules? do they run true to size?



Don’t have mondaine but I know their other mule styles run about half a size small (but true to the rest of the brand’s sizing).


----------



## ipekkeles

cafecreme15 said:


> Don’t have mondaine but I know their other mule styles run about half a size small (but true to the rest of the brand’s sizing).


i wear 38 in christy flats and ordered 38 in mondaine, would that be alright you think?


----------



## cafecreme15

ipekkeles said:


> i wear 38 in christy flats and ordered 38 in mondaine, would that be alright you think?



I don’t own Christy flats but wouldn’t be surprised if the back of your heels are hanging off the mondaine mules. I’d recommend sizing up to 38.5!


----------



## ipekkeles

cafecreme15 said:


> I don’t own Christy flats but wouldn’t be surprised if the back of your heels are hanging off the mondaine mules. I’d recommend sizing up to 38.5!



oh shoot! they don’t have 38.5 in stock ‍♀️ well if they are too small then i’ll just send them back i guess [emoji24]


----------



## cafecreme15

ipekkeles said:


> oh shoot! they don’t have 38.5 in stock ‍♀️ well if they are too small then i’ll just send them back i guess [emoji24]


Aw well good luck! I hope the 38 fits.


----------



## mwang1236

Hi ladies, I have several pairs of Aquazzura flats (christy, sunshine etc) but I’ve found the lace-up tie gets loosen up easily, especially christy.  Any tips?


----------



## VandaOrchid

mwang1236 said:


> Hi ladies, I have several pairs of Aquazzura flats (christy, sunshine etc) but I’ve found the lace-up tie gets loosen up easily, especially christy.  Any tips?


I just double knot them, and they seem to stay together ok.


----------



## sabrinem

First pair


----------



## randr21

sabrinem said:


> First pair
> View attachment 4484293
> View attachment 4484294


What a sexy classy shoe for your 1st!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Anyone own Aquazzura boots? Are they comfortable and tts?


----------



## barbie_86

karly9 said:


> I just double knot them, and they seem to stay together ok.



+1.


----------



## _debi_

Hi guys

I'm trying to decide between the Boogie boots and Gianvito Lauras.  They are so similar but there is quite a price difference.  I just know GR are amazing quality so maybe worth the extra?  I have so many GRs but no Aquazzuras.

Does anyone have the Boogie boots?


----------



## randr21

ThisVNchick said:


> Anyone own Aquazzura boots? Are they comfortable and tts?



Yes, I find them comfy and tts, but mine are suede.


----------



## randr21

_debi_ said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the Boogie boots and Gianvito Lauras.  They are so similar but there is quite a price difference.  I just know GR are amazing quality so maybe worth the extra?  I have so many GRs but no Aquazzuras.
> 
> Does anyone have the Boogie boots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553459


I dont have these, but i do own both designers. Go with the aquas bc you dont have ant and these are very classic so you should get lots of wears out of them, and if you eventually need to replace, you can decide if the GRs are next.


----------



## randr21

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Havanese 28

Is anyone still wearing Aquazzura Sexy Thing sandals?  I have two pairs ( Nude suede, red suede) that I’ve hade for about 5 years, but I’m not seeing them anywhere anymore.  Deciding whether to keep or not.


----------



## randr21

Havanese 28 said:


> Is anyone still wearing Aquazzura Sexy Thing sandals?  I have two pairs ( Nude suede, red suede) that I’ve hade for about 5 years, but I’m not seeing them anywhere anymore.  Deciding whether to keep or not.



I have grey, red and Aztec camel, so I am definitely a fan...keep imo. They're so comfy with the buttery suede, and molds to my feet like nothing else. If you truly dont wear them, then sell.


----------



## Havanese 28

randr21 said:


> I have grey, red and Aztec camel, so I am definitely a fan...keep imo. They're so comfy with the buttery suede, and molds to my feet like nothing else. If you truly dont wear them, then sell.


Thanks!  I get compliments every time I wear them, and the suede is very buttery.  I think I’ll keep them as well.  They seem to have disappeared, which I found odd.


----------



## randr21

sale alert 
https://www.shopbop.com/super-model...her-shopbysize-viewall&os=false&colorId=102D9


----------



## randr21

I have these in nude, but the black is a must. 
https://www.shopbop.com/minimalist-...her-shopbysize-viewall&os=false&colorId=1071C


----------



## randr21

Comparable ton The Row but better priced.
https://www.shopbop.com/carolyne-sa...her-shopbysize-viewall&os=false&colorId=34346


----------



## randr21

limited sizes, but mini platform nude.
https://www.shopbop.com/minimalist-...her-shopbysize-viewall&os=false&colorId=11450


----------



## Elena S

Received these Purist loafers from net-a-porter today and they run huge! I’m always 37.5 or 38 in this type of shoes, so I ordered them in 37.5. Luckily they had one pair in 37 left, so I’m arranging an exchange! The shoes are gorgeous, but I’m really surprised at the sizing - I don’t think I own a single pair in 37


----------



## Chrysje

Havanese 28 said:


> Is anyone still wearing Aquazzura Sexy Thing sandals?  I have two pairs ( Nude suede, red suede) that I’ve hade for about 5 years, but I’m not seeing them anywhere anymore.  Deciding whether to keep or not.


I discovered last October thay Aquazzura stopped producing the sexy thing style. I was really dissapointed and sad and tried to find an extra pair but no such luck. . You should definitely keep yours. They are the most comfortable (like I’m wearing socks) elegant heels and also timeless in my opinion. I really hope Aquazzura will change its mind and that they come back in the collections somewehere in the future. I truly cherish the three pairs I have and wish I bought more colors haha


----------



## Klaraaa

Havanese 28 said:


> Is anyone still wearing Aquazzura Sexy Thing sandals?  I have two pairs ( Nude suede, red suede) that I’ve hade for about 5 years, but I’m not seeing them anywhere anymore.  Deciding whether to keep or not.


I am for sure wearing mine  I have them in olive green and they must be one of my most complimented shoes. I was a bit surprised to see them discontinued, because I thought it was one of their most popular styles. I still love them and I don't think they look dated so I'm not getting rid of them anytime soon.


----------



## randr21

Chrysje said:


> I discovered last October thay Aquazzura stopped producing the sexy thing style. I was really dissapointed and sad and tried to find an extra pair but no such luck. . You should definitely keep yours. They are the most comfortable (like I’m wearing socks) elegant heels and also timeless in my opinion. I really hope Aquazzura will change its mind and that they come back in the collections somewehere in the future. I truly cherish the three pairs I have and wish I bought more colors haha


I agree wholeheartedly. I own 4 pairs and they're the most comfy and soft, sueded heels. Never a blister, and can be dressed up or down.


----------



## dazzlythings

Does anyone have any trouble with the leather stretching out too much? I’ve just discovered this brand (LOVE the pairs of sparkly heels I got last week!!!), but I just received a pair of flats in the mail, and the leather straps seem flimsy (which is weird, because I ordered the same version in heels and didn’t feel that way with those). Maybe it’s just the soft nature of their leather? Thank you so much for any advice!


----------



## randr21

dazzlythings said:


> Does anyone have any trouble with the leather stretching out too much? I’ve just discovered this brand (LOVE the pairs of sparkly heels I got last week!!!), but I just received a pair of flats in the mail, and the leather straps seem flimsy (which is weird, because I ordered the same version in heels and didn’t feel that way with those). Maybe it’s just the soft nature of their leather? Thank you so much for any advice!


Post a pic of shoes would help.


----------



## dazzlythings

Thank you, randr21! I actually just got off the phone with Saks and am returning them for another pair. Turns out they were most likely the display model due to other markings/stickers so they'd been stretched out a bit. If I have the same issue with the new pair I'll post that pic!


----------



## randr21

Tequila


----------



## RobAntDen

Really want to get a pair of the Sundance Plateau heels, does anyone know how about sizing for those. Absolutely in love with them.


----------



## randr21

RobAntDen said:


> Really want to get a pair of the Sundance Plateau heels, does anyone know how about sizing for those. Absolutely in love with them.



I'd say take your regular Italian size.


----------



## randr21

La di da


----------



## ilytopgd

randr21 said:


> Tequila
> View attachment 4771260


How are the sizing of these shoes?


----------



## randr21

ilytopgd said:


> How are the sizing of these shoes?



I too my usual Italian size.


----------



## 3lena

randr21 said:


> I have these in nude, but the black is a must.
> https://www.shopbop.com/minimalist-...her-shopbysize-viewall&os=false&colorId=1071C



I just bought these Minimalist sandals in 85mm!  my first pair of Aquazzuras


----------



## mmarcello01

Awesome!


----------



## iamluthien

randr21 said:


> La di da


Beautiful


----------



## Selmita

I purchased the Deneuve 85 in my regular italian size (39, I'm a solid 8.5 in other designer shoes) and they were half a size too big. I got them on sale and can't return them so I'm wondering how I'll make them work. If shoe inserts don't do the job I might have to add a stitch to the back part to make it smaller, or just cut the straps and resew them, which I'm afraid to do. I'm so annoyed because they are lovely shoes.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

My most recent Aquazzura purchase


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> My most recent Aquazzura purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110891


Beautiful, like what fairies wear.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Beautiful, like what fairies wear.


Thank you @randr21 I could not find them in the US, so they were shipped from Italy.


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you @randr21 I could not find them in the US, so they were shipped from Italy.



They are absolutely worth it to track down. A real standout.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5114343


This collection is so whimsical. Are those beads on the berries? Love the details on the leaves.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

@randr21 Yes, exactly, you are very perceptive, strawberries are made of beads.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

My new purist 85 aquazzura in red. Size 37 but i found them a little on the big size. Love them though. Sorry terrible at shoe pics !


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Not the most recent purchase but I love them and wear them frequently


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> size


No reason to apologize for the quality of the picture, it is perfectly fine. Beautiful color.


----------



## randr21

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My new purist 85 aquazzura in red. Size 37 but i found them a little on the big size. Love them though. Sorry terrible at shoe pics !


I find these red suede shoes to be sexy, yet elegant. Aquazzura did an excellent job designing these pumps. Looks great on you. I agree that their suede does run a bit roomy. Nothing an insert can't fix.


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Not the most recent purchase but I love them and wear them frequently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118949


I see you have a preferred style, which this designer seems to fulfill perfectly. Do you ever feel like you have to have a pedi to wear sandals?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> I see you have a preferred style, which this designer seems to fulfill perfectly. Do you ever feel like you have to have a pedi to wear sandals?


You are absolutely right, Aquazzura sandals fit my style very well. I don't always have pedi when I wear them, maybe I should? Always? What do you think?


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> You are absolutely right, Aquazzura sandals fit my style very well. I don't always have pedi when I wear them, maybe I should? Always? What do you think?


I've also seen some of your other shoe posts. You definitely have a type...I like your taste for classy statement shoes.

I haven't gotten a paid pedi in years and I'm too lazy to do it myself. I definitely think sandals look better with one, but as soon as I start thinking about applying all the diff coats, then dry time, I can't be bothered. I do sometimes wear transparent pastel polishes by opi that you cant mess up and requires no base or top coat. Would love to wear red or opaque light colors in summertime. I think I'm just going to have to find time to do it. I have so many nice sandals that are just collecting dust.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> I've also seen some of your other shoe posts. You definitely have a type...I like your taste for classy statement shoes.
> 
> I haven't gotten a paid pedi in years and I'm too lazy to do it myself. I definitely think sandals look better with one, but as soon as I start thinking about applying all the diff coats, then dry time, I can't be bothered. I do sometimes wear transparent pastel polishes by opi that you cant mess up and requires no base or top coat. Would love to wear red or opaque light colors in summertime. I think I'm just going to have to find time to do it. I have so many nice sandals that are just collecting dust.


I am glad you like my taste when it comes to shoes. I like feminine styles that are different but not everybody agrees with me. I have at least one friend who thinks my shoe collection is "over the top" (not in a good way) and few pairs would fit burlesque dancer better than a professional 
When it comes to pedi, I am the same way, it takes time and I don't always have patience for it. Thank you for suggesting transparent pastel polishes by opi, I will definitely try them.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hanna Wilson said:


> No reason to apologize for the quality of the picture, it is perfectly fine. Beautiful color.



Thanks very much !  shoe photos are not easy for sure haha. 



randr21 said:


> I find these red suede shoes to be sexy, yet elegant. Aquazzura did an excellent job designing these pumps. Looks great on you. I agree that their suede does run a bit roomy. Nothing an insert can't fix.



Thanks very much. I bought them to match a red ball gown and was very happy. 
I was surprised for the extra room - normally im smack bang on a 37. As you said, bought some inserts and put on some bandaids to stop my heels from having blisters and i was good to go . xx


----------



## randr21

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Thanks very much !  shoe photos are not easy for sure haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much. I bought them to match a red ball gown and was very happy.
> I was surprised for the extra room - normally im smack bang on a 37. As you said, bought some inserts and put on some bandaids to stop my heels from having blisters and i was good to go . xx


Look into gel heel liners, mine are from dr scholl's. They protect against blisters while making slightly big shoes fit better.


----------



## randr21

Heaven collection


----------



## luiza

Very nice, enjoy all the moment wearing them!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Heaven collection
> View attachment 5138722
> View attachment 5138723


Another fabulous purchase!!!


----------



## mmaston

Does anyone have the Maia style? I have never purchased any Aquazzura shoes, and I am trying to figure out what size I would be.

I am a US 7. I wear 37.5 in Hermes Oran Sandals, 37 in Dior shoes, 37 in BV heels. I am just a bit nervous to go with the 37 in case they run small. In the past I have gone up half a size in heels. But recently I found that this rule doesnt always work for me anymore. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

They run true to size for me, the same as my Dior shoes.


----------



## mmaston

Hanna Wilson said:


> They run true to size for me, the same as my Dior shoes.



Thank you! I'll see how it goes


----------



## keekee

First time contemplating Aquazzura shoes but saw these and am in love! Can anyone comment on this particular style's comfort level and fit?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

keekee said:


> First time contemplating Aquazzura shoes but saw these and am in love! Can anyone comment on this particular style's comfort level and fit?


I don't have the model you intend to buy but I own few pairs of Aquazzura sandals and find them to be reasonably comfortable.


----------



## celinedly

Hi, can anyone help me with sizing of closed toe ankle booties (in suede leather, 100)? I keep reading the open toe booties run smaller... so closed to booties might run tts, def if they are suede? I have wide feet, sizing is always extra complicated 

I have the following to compare to:
MB Hangisi 105 in 37 (rather narrow but still comfortable enough)
CL Pigalle 100 in both 37 (a tad too narrow) and in 37,5 (a tad too loose), both comfortable enough for a full day of work though...
Jimmy Choo flats in 37,5
Valentino Rock stud heels 100 in 38 (my feet felt like they would make the 37,5 ones explode after a few hours ).

Anyone have any tips? I want to buy a second hand pair from someone in size 37, but since they are suede and second hand, I feel like it might work?


----------



## randr21

celinedly said:


> Hi, can anyone help me with sizing of closed toe ankle booties (in suede leather, 100)? I keep reading the open toe booties run smaller... so closed to booties might run tts, def if they are suede? I have wide feet, sizing is always extra complicated
> 
> I have the following to compare to:
> MB Hangisi 105 in 37 (rather narrow but still comfortable enough)
> CL Pigalle 100 in both 37 (a tad too narrow) and in 37,5 (a tad too loose), both comfortable enough for a full day of work though...
> Jimmy Choo flats in 37,5
> Valentino Rock stud heels 100 in 38 (my feet felt like they would make the 37,5 ones explode after a few hours ).
> 
> Anyone have any tips? I want to buy a second hand pair from someone in size 37, but since they are suede and second hand, I feel like it might work?


I'd agree with you that 37 in suede should be ok since you can fit into CL 37. Worst case scenario, you can have the suede stretched if it's a bit tight, or else, wait for a 37.5 to be available. Maybe check out some YT videos and blog reviews to collect more feedback.


----------



## tatapa

Hi there i fell in love with a pair of leather boots from aquazzura. They are an almond/round toe kinda boots with heels and the model is called brera I believe.
I found them for a bargain price and I am really tempted, I would love to have some advice on sizing as i never owned aquazzura before.
I am a 36 in prada heeled sandals, a 36 in jimmy choo, a 36 in louboutin corneille, a 36 in alexander mcqueen heels, i own a pair of so kates in 36.5.
Would a 36 be ok in aquazzura leather (not patent) work?
How does aquazzura fit? Thanks


----------



## randr21

tatapa said:


> Hi there i fell in love with a pair of leather boots from aquazzura. They are an almond/round toe kinda boots with heels and the model is called brera I believe.
> I found them for a bargain price and I am really tempted, I would love to have some advice on sizing as i never owned aquazzura before.
> I am a 36 in prada heeled sandals, a 36 in jimmy choo, a 36 in louboutin corneille, a 36 in alexander mcqueen heels, i own a pair of so kates in 36.5.
> Would a 36 be ok in aquazzura leather (not patent) work?
> How does aquazzura fit? Thanks


36 should be fine for you.


----------



## njacko

Hi Aquazzura lovers! Wondering if y’all can help me with a general authenticity question. Can you determine authenticity by the gold pineapple on the sole? I’m looking at a few different resale (new) pairs of Aquazzura, but I’m seeing two different types. I assumed one was authentic and one was not, but now I’m second guessing that. Picture attached - is one real and one not? Or are they both authentic?


----------

